# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja - alkuvuosi 2013

## zige94

1.1.

H9515 (N-juna) lähti Helsingistä Z-junan tunnuksilla. Pasilan jälkeen konduktöörin kävellessä ohi huomautin asiasta jonka jälkeen kiirehti äkkiä vaihtamaan ja kuulutti vielä itse että juna on N-juna, ei Z-juna toisinkuin näytöt sanoivat junassa ja pahoitteli vielä virhettä.

----------


## zige94

4.1.

IC2 953 ohitti äsken Leppävaaran Ilmalan vararungolla (Sr2 + Ei + Ex + Ex + Rbkt + Ex + Ehft)

----------


## zige94

4.1.

S 89:ssä (Helsinki - Tampere - Kuopio) oli pendossa uudet kytkimet, yksikön numero jäi ottamatta talteen. Kuva1 ja kuva2

Sm5 #07 meni tyhjillä kilvillä kaukoliikenteenrataa pitkin etelän suuntaan Oulunkylän aseman ohi klo 15:53, kuva.

----------


## peke

> 4.1.
> 
> S 89:ssä (Helsinki - Tampere - Kuopio) oli pendossa uudet kytkimet, yksikön numero jäi ottamatta talteen. Kuva1 ja kuva2
> 
> Sm5 #07 meni tyhjillä kilvillä kaukoliikenteenrataa pitkin etelän suuntaan Oulunkylän aseman ohi klo 15:53, kuva.


ko. juna tuli 3 raidetta pitkin Tikkurilaan pohjoisesta ja ajoi ns. vastavirtaan Tiksissä raiteella 4 jota K-junat käyttävät keravan suuntaan, siirtyi heti Tikkurilan etelä-puolella raiteelle 2. en tiedä koska tai missä meni raiteelle 1 onnen ogelia. odottamani flirt keravan suuntaan jäi myöhään ja hyytyi Rekolassa jossa kuulutus kolmella kielellä teknisistäongelmista. viivästys 10min

----------


## zige94

6.1.

Ihminen jäi junan alle Tuomarilan ja Espoon asemien välillä aamupäivällä. Hälytyskeskus sai ilmoituksen raideliikenneonnettomuudesta klo 11:20. Uutisen mukaan olisi jäänyt pikajunan alle (ilmeisesti joku siirtojuna tai IC2 949 joko omalla rungollaan tai vararungolla).
Uutinen Metro.fi:ssä, Turun sanomissa ja MTV3-uutisissa.

----------


## zige94

9.1.

IC 963/974 (Helsinki - Turku satama, Turku satama - Helsinki) ajettiin Ilmalan vararungolla.

----------


## zige94

10.1.

Dv12 2710 sai kunnian vetää tämän vuoden ensimmäisenä saapuneen Sm5 23:n Ilmalaan. Lähtö Turusta n. 13:30 ja Ilmalassa n. klo 17.

----------


## zige94

12.1.

Mies jäi P269:n alle (Helsinki - Kolari yöpikajuna) Tampereen Pispalassa, eli melkein heti Tampereelta lähdön jälkeen. Aamulehden uutinen aiheesta.

----------


## zige94

17.1.

S 7 ajettiin kahdessa osassa peräkkäin niin että vaunut 1-6 Kuopioon junana S 1007 ja 7-12  Joensuuhun numerolla S 7. Liikenneviraston kuulutuksista ei kuitenkaan poikkeava tapaus kuulunut mitenkään, konduktöörit kyllä huutelivat ja tiedottivat asiasta. Kuva S 1007:sta odottamassa lähtöään heti S 7:n perään.

I-juna Helsingistä klo 15:15 peruttiin teknisen vian vuoksi. K-juna klo 15:21 ajettiin kuitenkin sitten tällä rungolla, joten tekninen vika ei ollut kyseessä, sillä juna oli kunnossa kuitenkin 15:09 lähdössä K-junana. Ja 15:21 K-juna lähti poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 5, josta tämän 15:15 I-junan piti lähteä.

Z-juna Kouvolaan klo 15:41 oli lähdössä Sm2 -rungolla, ainakin 2x samia siinä oli. Huomasin juuri lähteneen oman I-junan ikkunasta tämän.

EDIT: Yritin juosta kotiin kameraa hakemaan ja takas radan varteen mutta myöhästyin muutamilla sekunneilla... :/ Sm2 + Sm2 (jos tän oikein näin) + Sm1 oli kalustona. Aika laaduton korvaus kyllä vanhalle kunnol Eilille..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------

Täydennetään vielä:

Myös H 235 (Helsinki - Kouvola Z-juna) ajettiin Sr2:n ja Eilien sijasta sameilla. Syinä tähän ja H 231:n korvaukseen on kuulemma veturipula.
IC2 176:ssa oli Sr2:n tilalla Sr1 vetämässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> I-juna Helsingistä klo 15:15 peruttiin teknisen vian vuoksi. K-juna klo 15:21 ajettiin kuitenkin sitten tällä rungolla, joten tekninen vika ei ollut kyseessä, sillä juna oli kunnossa kuitenkin 15:09 lähdössä K-junana. Ja 15:21 K-juna lähti poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 5, josta tämän 15:15 I-junan piti lähteä.


Kerrottiinkon, että tekninen vika oli nimenomaan junassa?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kerrottiinkon, että tekninen vika oli nimenomaan junassa?


Niin joo... Eipä sitä erityisemmin mainittu  :Smile:  Enpä tuota tullut edes ajatelleeksi, koska jos se on ennen tuon I-junan lähtöä päätetty että ajaakin K-junana niin onhan ongelman pakko melkeinpä jossain muualla kuin junassa olla. Mikä sitten se syy oli, jos 6min myöhemmin lähtevä K-juna pääsi normaalisti lähtemään aikataulussa tuolla I-junan rungolla..

EDIT: Tarkistin HSL:n poikkeusliikennetiedotteesta niin siellä on sanottu olevan tekninen vika junassa, siellähän on vaihtoehtoina mm. tekninen vika radassa, eli vika oli näköjään junassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:48 ----------

18.1.

Ainakin H332 (Z Kouvola - Helsinki) ajettiint tänään 3x Sm1/2. Todennäköisesti myös H230 (Z Kouvola - Helsinki) ajettiin 3x Sm1/2. Rungot olivat siis mennert eilisissä H231 ja 235:ssa joista havainto yllä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainakin H332 (Z Kouvola - Helsinki) ajettiint tänään 3x Sm1/2. Todennäköisesti myös H230 (Z Kouvola - Helsinki) ajettiin 3x Sm1/2. Rungot olivat siis mennert eilisissä H231 ja 235:ssa joista havainto yllä.


Toinen Z on numeroltaan siis 232. Myös 222 Riihimäki-Helsinki ajettiin samanlaisella kokoonpanolla, päätykilvissään "X".

----------


## zige94

> Toinen Z on numeroltaan siis 232. Myös 222 Riihimäki-Helsinki ajettiin samanlaisella kokoonpanolla, päätykilvissään "X".


Joo 232 se pitikin oli, kirjoitusvirhe. Ilmeisesti sama veturipula jatkuu tänäänkin niinkuin eilen. Pakkanen tekee tepposia. Tänään on aika monta sami-vuoroa ollu peruttuina/myöhässä pääradallakin. Todennäköisesti myös rantaradalla (näistä mulla ei tule s-postiin ilmoitusta). Flirtit toimineet todella hyvin pakkasessa ja Sm4:t..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:40 ----------

Ja lisätään:

17.1.

Karosa kertoi äsken facebookissa mulle että oli nähnyt Sr1-vetoisen Turusta Helsinkiin menneen IC2:n. Tarkistin mikä juna se oli, eli IC2 954 on myös ajettu Sr1 -veturilla. Tänään tuskin on yhtään paremmalla mallillaan..

----------


## Karosa

> Karosa kertoi äsken facebookissa mulle että oli nähnyt Sr1-vetoisen Turusta Helsinkiin menneen IC2:n. Tarkistin mikä juna se oli, eli IC2 954 on myös ajettu Sr1 -veturilla. Tänään tuskin on yhtään paremmalla mallillaan..


Joo, punainen Sr1, ihmettelin itse kun en ennen Turun junassa Sr1:stä nähnyt, kelloaika oli Kirkkonummella 12:26.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

19.1.

IC 49 ajettiin Sr1 -veturilla
IC 50:ssä oli Juhannusjunasta tuttu ja ainoa vihreä Rbkt 26907.

----------


## zige94

20.1.

P 31 (Tolstoi) ajettiin Sr2 -vetoisena.
Turvalaitevika/häiriö liikentenohjausjärjestelmässä Harjun liikennepaikalla vaikuttaa jo ainakin toista päivää siitä ohi meneviin juniin. Paikalla ajetaan jonkun matkaa vain 35km/h nopeudella.

----------


## tlajunen

> 20.1.
> 
> P 31 (Tolstoi) ajettiin Sr2 -vetoisena.


Kuten tuolla bussipuolella tapaatte sanoa: tämä on vakio!  :Smile: 

Sr1 on nykyään se korvaava kalusto, joskin kohtalaisen yleinen korvaus.

----------


## zige94

> Kuten tuolla bussipuolella tapaatte sanoa: tämä on vakio! 
> 
> Sr1 on nykyään se korvaava kalusto, joskin kohtalaisen yleinen korvaus.


Todella yleinen korvaus sitten  :Wink:  Ensimmäinen kerta kun näin Sr2:n vetämässä tolstoita.. Ehkä se oli havainnoimisen arvoinen?  :Wink:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kuten tuolla bussipuolella tapaatte sanoa: tämä on vakio! 
> 
> Sr1 on nykyään se korvaava kalusto, joskin kohtalaisen yleinen korvaus.


Kuuluisiko saapuvassa Tolstoissa olla myös Sr2, minä ainakin olen nähnyt sen useammin Sr1-vetoisena?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Todella yleinen korvaus sitten  Ensimmäinen kerta kun näin Sr2:n vetämässä tolstoita.. Ehkä se oli havainnoimisen arvoinen?


En välttämättä tämän vuoden puolella ole Tolstoita katsellut montakaan kertaa, mutta joka kolmas viikko liikun Helsingin ja Pasilan väliä viisi kertaa sellaiseen aikaan, että Tolstoinkin lähes aina näkee. Minun havaintojeni mukaan erittäin yleinen vetokalusto on Sr1 kaksin kappalein. Mitään tilastoja en ole viitsinyt pitää, koska kokoonpano on vaikuttanut jopa itsestäänselvältä.

----------


## zige94

> Minun havaintojeni mukaan erittäin yleinen vetokalusto on Sr1 kaksin kappalein. Mitään tilastoja en ole viitsinyt pitää, koska kokoonpano on vaikuttanut jopa itsestäänselvältä.


Jep, tämän vuoksi itsekkin pistin havaintona tuon koska olen ollut siinä käsityksessä että Tolstoi kahdella tai vähintään yhdellä Sr1:llä on vakio, en tiennytkään että vakio onkin Sr2 ja Sr1 vain yleinen korvaaja. Tolstoin sn on 140 (vai oliko 120?)

----------


## tlajunen

> Tolstoin sn on 140 (vai oliko 120?)


120, koska ei ole kiskojarruja.

Mutta joo-o, otanpa takaisin aiemman väitteen, sillä lunttilapussani näyttäisi olevan nuo vetovoimat merkattu aivan päin puutahonkaa. (Varokaa vesilinnut, kohta tulee.) Sen perusteella väitin kakkosta vakioksi, mutta vedän väitteen takaisin.  :Smile: 

Pahoitteluni misinformaatiosta.

----------


## Huppu

Pääsen merkitsemään havainnon vasta nyt.

Su 20.1.2013
IC2 964 (Turku-Helsinki) ja 
IC2 965 (Helsinki-Turku) ajettiin pikajunakalustolla.

----------


## zige94

22.1.

Sm4 6x10 ja 6x24 seisoivat Tikkurilan aseman raiteella 5 klo 12:32 tyhjin kilvin.

Juniin on tullut uusi kuulutus joka huomauttaa Tikkurilan asema -remontin aiheuttamista kulkumuutoksista ja pyytää huomioimaan ne. Kuuluvat normaali Tikkurila kuulutuksen perään.

Radantarkastusvaunu Emma näytti tulevan Porvoon radalta Keravan asemalle n. klo 12:41. Joku harrastajakin oli tasoristeyksellä sitä kuvaamassa.

----------


## zige94

23.1.

H9662 (R Tampere - Helsinki) Tampereelta tullut yhdenxyksikön Sm4 jäi Riihimäelle laiturilla 8 ja matkustajat siirettiin vieressä olevalle raiteelle tuotuun kahden yksikön Sm4:een joka jatkoi matkaa välittömästi vaihdon jälkeen (pari minuuttia myöhässä). Junan normaalisti kuuluisi siis jatkaa suoraan Helsinkiin.

----------


## Prompter

25.1.2013

H 230:n veturi Sr1 3100 hyytyi Keravan asemalle tukkien ykkösraiteelle pääsyn. Nopeat lähijunat Helsinkiin ohjattiin tilapäisesti raiteelta 4.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 25.1.2013
> 
> H 230:n veturi Sr1 3100 hyytyi Keravan asemalle tukkien ykkösraiteelle pääsyn. Nopeat lähijunat Helsinkiin ohjattiin tilapäisesti raiteelta 4.


Metrossa lukijan ottama kuva kyseisestä tilanteesta.

----------


## zige94

24.1.

S 62 (Vaasa - Helsinki) peruttiin teknisen vian vuoksi.
S 91 (Helsinki - Pieksämäki) ajettiin kahdessa osassa, niin että ensiksi vaunut 7-12 Pieksämäelle heti perään vaunut 1-6 Jyväskylään junana S 1091.
S 57 (Helsinki - Vaasa) korvattiin Ilmalan vara-rungolla

25.1.

S 45 (Helsinki - Vaasa/Oulu) ajetaan kahdessa osassa, niin että vaunut 7-12 Ouluun ja vaunut 1-6 Vaasaan junana S 1045.

Muuntajapalo Saviolla myöhästyttää junaliikennettä huomattavasti vieläkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:23 ----------

http://mtv3.mobi/uutiset/uutiset/kotimaa/2013/01/1696895

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:23 ----------

Savion muuntajapalon vuoksi on myös yksi raide poissa käytöstä Tikkurila - Kerava välillä, ilmeisesti kaukojunien käyttämä raide sillä Keravan kaupunkiradan junat näyttävät kulkevan suhtkoht normaalisti. Eli odotettavissanon että Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä voi ja varmasti näkee junia poikkeavilla raiteilla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Eilisiltana Tiksin aseman infoissa luki, että S79 ajetaan IC-kalustolla. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tämän aamun S70 on sekin ollut IC. Yllättävän paljon ollut viime päivinä (Pendojen) teknisiä vikoja. Erikoista sinänsä, sillä ei tuolla nyt mitään aivan järkyttäviä pakkasia ole ollut, lumimyräköistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## zige94

> Eilisiltana Tiksin aseman infoissa luki, että S79 ajetaan IC-kalustolla. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tämän aamun S70 on sekin ollut IC. Yllättävän paljon ollut viime päivinä (Pendojen) teknisiä vikoja. Erikoista sinänsä, sillä ei tuolla nyt mitään aivan järkyttäviä pakkasia ole ollut, lumimyräköistä puhumattakaan.


Se ei välttämättä tarkoita jos menojuna on ajettu korvaavalla kalustolla, että paluujunakin olisi. On niitä nähty että paluujunassa onkin ollut pendo eli yön aikana on viety oikea runko.

25.1. jatkuu

Ilmalan vararunko seisoi Helsingin aseman 7 laiturissa, oli saapunut S 84:na. Kilvissä luki S 107 (lähtöaika 12:12) joten odotettavissa on että S 107 ajetaan Ilmalan vararungolla myös. Vahvistan tämän tiedon vielä myöhemmin.

Edit: Ja kyllä se lähtee Ilmalan vararungolla, eli S 118 on tulossa sillä takaisin (tästä en olekkaan ihan varma, Oulunkylän "nolla raiteella seisoi pendo menossa odottamassa pääsyä pohjoiseen päin).
EDIT2. Kuvat ja video lähdöstä saatu (yöllä pääsen vasta ne nettiin lisäämään). S 84 saapu Ilmalan vararungolla Sr1 3076:n vetämänä ja lähto junana S 107 (IC 107) Sr2 3227 vetämänä.

----------


## hmikko

> S 45 (Helsinki - Vaasa/Oulu) ajetaan kahdessa osassa, niin että vaunut 7-12 Ouluun ja vaunut 1-6 Vaasaan junana S 1045.


Oulun-yksikkö on myöhässä n. 15 min,Vaasan ilmeisesti 45 min. Tampereella menijät taisivat nousta ensimmäiseen yksikköön paikkanumerosta riippumatta. Itse matkustan Vaasan-lipulla (1,50 e) Oulun-yksiköllä Seinäjoelle. Satunnainen istumapaikka löytyi.

----------


## zige94

> 25.1.2013
> 
> H 230:n veturi Sr1 3100 hyytyi Keravan asemalle tukkien ykkösraiteelle pääsyn. Nopeat lähijunat Helsinkiin ohjattiin tilapäisesti raiteelta 4.


Ja ohjataan vieläkin. Siellä se seisoi 12:44 kaikessa rauhassa. Savion muuntajapalon aiheuttaman ongelmien vuoksi sitä ei ilmeisesti ole voitu vieläkään hakea pois. Savion ja Keravan välillä on läntinen raide poissa käytöstä ja ilmeisesti myös vain liikenteenohjaajan luvalla edetään/pimeä opastin koska Saviolta Keravalle ajoi tämä 9663  50km/h. Saa nähdä milloin ehtivät hakea. Yhtään ylimääräistä veturia tms. ei olla voitu näköjään väliin pistämään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:48 ----------




> Ilmalan vararunko seisoi Helsingin aseman 7 laiturissa, oli saapunut S 84:na. Kilvissä luki S 107 (lähtöaika 12:12) joten odotettavissa on että S 107 ajetaan Ilmalan vararungolla myös. Vahvistan tämän tiedon vielä myöhemmin.
> 
> Edit: Ja kyllä se lähtee Ilmalan vararungolla, eli S 118 on tulossa sillä takaisin (tästä en olekkaan ihan varma, Oulunkylän "nolla raiteella seisoi pendo menossa odottamassa pääsyä pohjoiseen päin).
> EDIT2. Kuvat ja video lähdöstä saatu (yöllä pääsen vasta ne nettiin lisäämään). S 84 saapu Ilmalan vararungolla Sr1 3076:n vetämänä ja lähto junana S 107 (IC 107) Sr2 3227 vetämänä.


Kuva1 kuva2 kuva3 kuva4 kuva5 kuva6 kuva7 video

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 25.1. jatkuu
> 
> Ilmalan vararunko seisoi Helsingin aseman 7 laiturissa, oli saapunut S 84:na. Kilvissä luki S 107 (lähtöaika 12:12) joten odotettavissa on että S 107 ajetaan Ilmalan vararungolla myös. Vahvistan tämän tiedon vielä myöhemmin.
> 
> Edit: Ja kyllä se lähtee Ilmalan vararungolla, eli S 118 on tulossa sillä takaisin (tästä en olekkaan ihan varma, Oulunkylän "nolla raiteella seisoi pendo menossa odottamassa pääsyä pohjoiseen päin).
> EDIT2. Kuvat ja video lähdöstä saatu (yöllä pääsen vasta ne nettiin lisäämään). S 84 saapu Ilmalan vararungolla Sr1 3076:n vetämänä ja lähto junana S 107 (IC 107) Sr2 3227 vetämänä.


Pari kuvaa Imatran asemalta tuosta Ilmalan vararungolla korvatusta junasta S107:





Myös paluujuna S118 ajetaan samalla kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

26.1.

Tämä on ehkä erikoisin havainto aikoihin minkä itse olen nähnyt... H 9687 (H -juna klo 15:48 Helsingistä) ja H 9581 (Z -juna klo 15:41 Helsingistä) ajoivat rinnakkain ainakin Tikkurilaan asti (todennäköisesti Keravalle). Toinen ajoi normaalia raidetta pitkin ja toinen ajoi kaupunkiradan läntistä raidetta pitkin. Huomasin tämän Pukinmäen asemalla N-junassa keskustaan mennessäni. Kaupunkirataa on todennäköisesti ajoi H-juna (2-yksikköinen), normaalia raidetta ajoi 1-yksikköinen, eli Z-juna. Liikenneviraston Junalähdöt -palvelun mukaan ko. Z-junalla oli lähtöajat seuraavat: Pasila klo 15:55, Tikkurila klo 16:05 ja Kerava klo 16:14. H-junalla: Pasila klo 15:56, Tikkurila klo 16:06 ja Kerava 16:15.

Hieno nopeuskilpailu kyseisillä junilla oli, vaikkakin Z-juna vei voiton.

----------


## zige94

27.1.

Sm5 kakskakkonenkin (22) on liikenteessä, bongattu juuri äsken N-junassa.

----------


## zige94

27.1.

S 57 lähti hetki sitten Helsingistä Ilmalan vararungolla kohti Vaasaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:43 ----------




> 27.1.
> 
> Sm5 kakskakkonenkin (22) on liikenteessä, bongattu juuri äsken N-junassa.


http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...e/IMG_1403.JPG

----------


## joht. Nyman

Viime aikoina nimenomaan Vaasan Pendolla on syystä tai toisesta ollut ongelmia: milloin se on korvaavalla kalustolla ollut liikenteessä ja milloin muuten vaan myöhässä. Tänäänkin näyttäisi VR:n liikennetiedotteiden mukaan puolisen tuntia jälkijunassa. Muutenkin myöhästymisiä on taas jostain syystä ollut paljon. Tiedä sitten, mistä moinen johtuu, mutta ei tuo keli nyt ainakaan pitäisi pullonkaula olla.

----------


## zige94

> Viime aikoina nimenomaan Vaasan Pendolla on syystä tai toisesta ollut ongelmia: milloin se on korvaavalla kalustolla ollut liikenteessä ja milloin muuten vaan myöhässä. Tänäänkin näyttäisi VR:n liikennetiedotteiden mukaan puolisen tuntia jälkijunassa. Muutenkin myöhästymisiä on taas jostain syystä ollut paljon. Tiedä sitten, mistä moinen johtuu, mutta ei tuo keli nyt ainakaan pitäisi pullonkaula olla.


Taisi olla myöhässä sen takia koska ajettiin todennäköisesti takaisinkin vararungolla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Taisi olla myöhässä sen takia koska ajettiin todennäköisesti takaisinkin vararungolla.


Se oli jo Seinäjoelle tulleessankin ronskisti myöhässä; Vs-Sk-välin sn on sama kaikille junille, joten vararungosta tuo ei johtune. Toisaalta, liikennetiedotteissa ei myöskään mainittu, että juna olisi ajettu pikajunakalustolla.

Pointsit kuitenkin VR:lle tuosta vararunkohommasta: sille/niille on totisesti ollut viime aikoina käyttöä. Onko kellään näkemystä, kuinka homma toimii Ruotsissa? Onko siellä keskeisimmillä asemilla vararunkoja lähtövalmiudessa?

----------


## zige94

> Toisaalta, liikennetiedotteissa ei myöskään mainittu, että juna olisi ajettu pikajunakalustolla.


Toisaalta ei mainittu eilenkään. Eikä mm. silloinkaan kun tänne pistin perjantaina havainnon että S 107 oli vararungolla. Myöskään ei liikennetiedotteissa mainutti että S 84 oli perjantaina vararungolla. Esimerkkejä löytyy useita joten pelkästään Liikennetiedotteen tietoihin ei kannata luottaa. Asemien infonäytöissä on kyllä näkynyt aina että juna korvattu IC-rungolla (jostain syystä tuo runko merkataan IC-rungoksi).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:49 ----------




> Se oli jo Seinäjoelle tulleessankin ronskisti myöhässä; Vs-Sk-välin sn on sama kaikille junille, joten vararungosta tuo ei johtune.


Puhutaanko me edes samasta junasta nyt.. Puhuitko sinä nyt S 44:sta? Liikenneviraston julkisen junalähdöt -palvelun mukaan S 44 (tässä tapaukssa IC 44) on kulkenut vararungolla Vs-Sk välin ihan aikataulussa. Parkanossa ollaan olutu 13min jäljessä, Tampereella 23min jäljessä, Tikkurilassa 43min, Pasilassa 49min jne. Aikataulussa oli ainoastaan Vaasa - Seinäjoki välin. Ekasta viestistäsi ymmärsi että puhuit eilisen S 57:n paluujunasta S 44:sta jonka lähtöaika on Vaasasta 07:00.

Musta tuntuu että taidettiin puhua ihan eri junista nyt?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Joo, tarkoitin nimenomaisesti tämän päivän S 44:ää.

----------


## zige94

> Joo, tarkoitin nimenomaisesti tämän päivän S 44:ää.


Voit itse tarkistaa nämä tiedot Liikenneviraston junalähdöt -palvelusta: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/sivu/www/f/junalahdot <--Sinne vain alat kirjoittamaan keskimmäiseen sarakkeeseen S 44 ja siihen alle tulee junavaihtoehto ja sitä klikkaat niin näyttää tän päivän pysähtymis ja lähtöajat. Tuo on paljon paikkaansa pitävempi kuin mitä VR:n omat tiedot. Näyttää siis samat tiedot mitä asemilla on näytetty tuon junan poikkeuslähtöajoiksi ja S 44:n on tosiaan tullut tänään samalla vararungolla kuin eilen S 57 Vaasaan meni.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Voit itse tarkistaa nämä tiedot Liikenneviraston junalähdöt -palvelusta: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/sivu/www/f/junalahdot <--Sinne vain alat kirjoittamaan keskimmäiseen sarakkeeseen S 44 ja siihen alle tulee junavaihtoehto ja sitä klikkaat niin näyttää tän päivän pysähtymis ja lähtöajat. Tuo on paljon paikkaansa pitävempi kuin mitä VR:n omat tiedot. Näyttää siis samat tiedot mitä asemilla on näytetty tuon junan poikkeuslähtöajoiksi ja S 44:n on tosiaan tullut tänään samalla vararungolla kuin eilen S 57 Vaasaan meni.


Kas, kas! Täähän on hieno palvelu, enpä ole tällaisesta tiennytkään. Meni bookmarkeihin, että pätkähti.

----------


## zige94

> Kas, kas! Täähän on hieno palvelu, enpä ole tällaisesta tiennytkään. Meni bookmarkeihin, että pätkähti.


On hyvä, itse käyttänyt tuota jostain loka-marraskuusta. Ja tosiaan, esim. jos asemanaikoja kattelet niin tuo näyttää samat tiedot kuin mitä asemien screeneillä näkyy, esim. myöhästymisajat täsmää asemilla näkyviin aikoihin jne. + jonkun junan kulunseurantaki näkyy koko päivän, kun VR:n kulkutieto-palvelusta se häviää viimeistään tunti junan pääteasemalle saapumisen jälkeen.

Tässä vielä mobiilipalvelun linkki joka toimii paremmin puhelimella kuin tuo täysversio  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> On hyvä, itse käyttänyt tuota jostain loka-marraskuusta. Ja tosiaan, esim. jos asemanaikoja kattelet niin tuo näyttää samat tiedot kuin mitä asemien screeneillä näkyy, esim. myöhästymisajat täsmää asemilla näkyviin aikoihin jne. + jonkun junan kulunseurantaki näkyy koko päivän, kun VR:n kulkutieto-palvelusta se häviää viimeistään tunti junan pääteasemalle saapumisen jälkeen.
> 
> Tässä vielä mobiilipalvelun linkki joka toimii paremmin puhelimella kuin tuo täysversio


Onkohan tästä jotain appsia Windows Phonelle jossain LiVin nettisivujen syövereissä? Miksei muuten rahtijunien reaaliaikaista seurantaa näytetä? En oikein ymmärrä asiaa, sillä valtionsalaisuuksista ei ole kyse.

----------


## zige94

> Onkohan tästä jotain appsia Windows Phonelle jossain LiVin nettisivujen syövereissä? Miksei muuten rahtijunien reaaliaikaista seurantaa näytetä? En oikein ymmärrä asiaa, sillä valtionsalaisuuksista ei ole kyse.


Ehkä se vain johtuu siitä ettei normaaleja ihmisiä ne kiinnosta. Eri asia me junahörhöt joita kyllä kiinnostaisi, mutta tuskin meikäläisten takia sellaista pistettäisi nettiin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ehkä se vain johtuu siitä ettei normaaleja ihmisiä ne kiinnosta. Eri asia me junahörhöt joita kyllä kiinnostaisi, mutta tuskin meikäläisten takia sellaista pistettäisi nettiin.


Voisi kuvitella, että teollisuuden asiakkaita saattaisi kiinnostaa, milloin mikäkin juna on saapumassa määräasemalle jo pelkästään työvuoro- ja muun logistiikkasuunnittelun osalta. Toki me hörhöt ollaan toinen keskeinen kohderyhmä, jolle moista palvelua tulisi tarjota...  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Voisi kuvitella, että teollisuuden asiakkaita saattaisi kiinnostaa, milloin mikäkin juna on saapumassa määräasemalle jo pelkästään työvuoro- ja muun logistiikkasuunnittelun osalta. Toki me hörhöt ollaan toinen keskeinen kohderyhmä, jolle moista palvelua tulisi tarjota...


Näinpä, ja itse kyllä arvostaisin jos jostain näkisi edes vähän tarkemmin tavarajunien aikataulut. Tietty on tuo säännöllisen liikenteen lista ja graafiset, mutta molemmissa on omat huonot puolensa. Graafista on vaikea tulkita etenkin rataosilla joilla on vilkas liikenne ja toiseksi on vaikea ainakin mulla löytää välillä oikea rataosa mistä löytyisi tietyn paikan liikenne. Säännöllisen liikenteen listassa taas näkyy lähtöaika lähtöpaikasta ja saapumisaika määränpäähän, mutta ei sen tarkemmin. Yritä siitä sitten laskea. Kumpi tarjoaa tämän meille ensin (jos kukaan ikinä tarjoaa edes), Liikennevirasto vai VR (nyt vielä kun melkeinpä kaikki tavaraliikenne on VR:llä)?

----------


## zige94

29.1.

Jälleen on tapahtunut raideliikenneonnettomuus... Ihminen menehtyi jäätyään junan alle Pitäjänmäessä.




> 29.1. klo 18.51 Rantaradan lähiliikenteessä mahdollisia viivästyksiä
> Matkustajia pyydetään varautumaan viivästyksiin sekä yksittäisiin peruutuksiin rantaradan (Helsinki-Karjaa, Helsinki-Vantaankoski) lähiliikennejunien liikennöinnissä henkilövahingon vuoksi.


Iltasanomien uutinen aiheesta


S 59:ssä oli vain vaunut 7-12, eli vaunut 1-6 joiden pitäisi jakautua Seinäjoella ja jatkaa S 407:na Kokkolaan puuttuvat kokonaan. Tampereelta lähtee Tampereen vararungolla juna 1059 joka ajaa 59:n aikatauluilla Kokkolaan, eli todennäköisesti ajaa Seinäjoelta Kokkolaan sitten junana 407.

----------


## Karosa

30. Tammikuuta.

S 57 ajettiin IC-kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

> 30. Tammikuuta.
> 
> S 57 ajettiin IC-kalustolla.


Ajettiin? Juna ei ole edes lähtenyt  :Wink:  Ja IC-kalusto = Ilmalan kirjava vararunko (taas).

Iltapäivällä n. klo 11:20 seisoi raiteella 11 Ilmalan kakkosvararunko (täys-sininen 7vaunua). Tämä pääsi tänään reissuun junassa S 1091. S 91 ajettiin kahdessa osassa niin että vaunut 1-6 pendolinolla Pieksämäelle. Pikajunakalustolla ajettiin sitten loput vaunut Tampereelle.
Ja tosiaan kuten Karosa kirjoitti "IC-kalustolla", niin S 57 lähti kutakuinkin pari minuuttia sitten (aikataulun mukaan) Ilmalan vara-rungolla. PÄIVITYS: Lähti 17:35

Pieksämäen ja Kuopion välillä on lumenaurauskone pudonnut kiskoilta. Kaikki junat välillä Pieksämäki - Kuopio korvataan linja-autoilla.

----------


## Karosa

> Ajettiin? Juna ei ole edes lähtenyt  Ja IC-kalusto = Ilmalan kirjava vararunko (taas)..


Ei ollut se vaan ihan IC1/2-vaunuja.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ollut se vaan ihan IC1/2-vaunuja.


Kuten facessa sanoin niin S 57 on havaintojen mukaan mennyt sillä Ilmalan vararungolla kuitenkin  :Smile:  (varmistan nyt vielä parilta muulta henkilöltä, koska ristiriitaista tietoa tulee sulta verrattuna mun ikkuna havaintoon verrattuna parin muun havaintoon)..  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

31.1.

Tänään taas ajettiin S 91 kahdessa osassa. Vaunut 7-12 pendolinolla Pieksämäkeen normaalisti. Perässä S 1091 vaunuilla 1-6 pendolinolla poikkeuksellisesti Tampereella asti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:26 ----------

31.1. jatkuu

Ihminen jäi junan alle Tampereella Suomalankadulla. Pelastuslaitos sai hälytyksen 18:39. Henkilö jäi S 91:n alle (vaunut 7-12) melkein välittömästi sen lähdettyä Tampereen asemalta. Kuljettaja vaihdettiin normaalin käytännön mukaan. Matka jatkui n. 90min myöhässä.

KeskiSuomalaisen uutinen aiheesta

----------


## zige94

Aloitetaas helmikuun havainnot:

1.2.

IC 54 on myöhässä n. tunnin. Tämän vuoksi S 56:n runko lähtee IC 54:n aikataululla Oulusta kohti Helsinkiä. Tämä juna ajetaan tunnuksella IC 1054. 

Lisäksi Seinäjoelta lähtee matkustajaruuhkan purkamista varten S 1054:n perässä ylimääräinen juna tunnuksella IC 1000. Juna ajaa 1054:n perässä.

IC 54:n saavuttua Ouluun, odottaa tämä S 56:n lähtöaikaa, jonka runko lähti siis korvaamaan IC 54:sta. Oikea IC 54 jatkaa siis Oulusta matkaa S 56:n aikataululla. Lisäksi IC 54/S 56 pysähtyy niillä ylimääräisillä asemilla mille on matkustajia IC 54:ssa Rovaniemi - Oulu väliltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:44 ----------

Vaunut.orgin käyttäjän kuvat Tampereen asemalta: IC 1054 ja IC 1000 (Tampereen vararungolla)

----------


## zige94

2.2.

S 41 ja S 56 ajettiin sinisellä Ilmalan "kakkos"vararungolla.

----------


## Topi

> 2.2.
> 
> S 41 ja S 56 ajettiin sinisellä Ilmalan "kakkos"vararungolla.


Havaitsin S41 aamulla Tampereella kun olin yhdeksältä Ouluun lähtevää junaa odottelemassa. S41 lähti puoli tuntia myöhässä kokoonpanolla Sr2 3234 + Ein 23270 + Ein 23273 + Ein 23268 + Ei 27016 + Rbkt 26902 + EFit 23563 + Eip 23129. Kuvakin löytyy: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Ju...1,+Tampere.JPG

----------


## zige94

3.2.

P31 Tolstoi lähti tänään Sr2 3203:n johdolla kohti Moskovaa.
IC 5/12 ajettiin/ajetaan Ilmalan kirjavalla vararungolla. Ilmalan sininen vararunko oli päivystämässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:11 ----------




> 3.2.
> 
> P31 Tolstoi lähti tänään Sr2 3203:n johdolla kohti Moskovaa.


Kuva vielä
Ja video

----------


## Karosa

5. Helmikuuta.
Helmikuun pakettikatko ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti sm2-kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

> 5. Helmikuuta.
> Helmikuun pakettikatko ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti sm2-kalustolla.


Ja kyydin tarjoaa siis Sm2 6x84

----------


## tlajunen

> 5. Helmikuuta.
> Helmikuun pakettikatko ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti sm2-kalustolla.


Eli oikeastaan voisi sanoa, että pakettikatko on tältä kuulta peruttu.

----------


## zige94

> Eli oikeastaan voisi sanoa, että pakettikatko on tältä kuulta peruttu.


No joo viime tipassa se peruttiin. Kaikki oli kyllä oikeastaan valmiina, mutta deeverin kuljettajan puuttumisen vuoksi päätettiin ajaa Sm2:lla ja jännitteet ajolangoissa.

----------


## Karosa

> Eli oikeastaan voisi sanoa, että pakettikatko on tältä kuulta peruttu.


Kumma että kuitenkin Riihinmäelle ajettiin H229-tunnuksin mutta takaisin T:nä.

----------


## zige94

> Kumma että kuitenkin Riihinmäelle ajettiin H229-tunnuksin mutta takaisin T:nä.


Korjataan tätä sen verran että Liikenneviraston tauluissa juna näkyi H229:nä mutta VR:n Junat kartalla ja muissa palveluissa oli kyllä ihan H9605:na (ja paluu 9612)

----------


## Karosa

> Liikenneviraston tauluissa juna näkyi H229:nä


Niin no, matkustajan näkökulmasta kommentoin.

----------


## Koala

Mikä ihme on pakettikatko?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä ihme on pakettikatko?


Pääradalla tehdään ratatöitä/sähkötöitä joka kuukauden ensimmäisenä maanantain ja tiistain välisenä yönä jolloin jostain Helsinki - Riihimäki väliltä (tai pidemmältäkin) katkaistaan sähköt. Silloin ajetaan viimeinen T-juna Helsingistä Riihimäellä klo 01:31 ja ensimmäinen T-juna takaisin klo 03:14 diesel-veturi vetoisena Eil-junana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:02 ----------

5.2.

Kuvaaja itse ei ollut näköjään tätä tänne laittanut, joten päätimpä itse linkittää. Vantaankosken aseman laiturinäyttö osasi tänään näyttää vähän muutakin kuin perinteisen infon.

----------


## zige94

Sm5 #24 tulossa tänään 7.2. Turusta Karjaan kautta Ilmalaan. Tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan lähtö Turusta n. 12:00, perustuen edellisten siirtojen aikoihin kaksnelkku ohittaisi Huopalahden n. 15:15.

----------


## aki

> 27.1.
> 
> Sm5 kakskakkonenkin (22) on liikenteessä, bongattu juuri äsken N-junassa.


Aktiiviliikenteessä on jo 22 Sm5-yksikköä, mikä mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä Sm1:n poistotilanne? Käsittääkseni yksiköt 6002-6005, 6008, 6009, 6013, 6014, 6019 ja 6038 on ainakin poistettu (tilanne 2012) Koska kaksi Sm5-yksikköä korvaa kolme Sm1-yksikköä ruuhkaliikenteessä, niin tällä hetkellä 1-sarjan sameja voitaisiin poistaa jo kolminkertainen määrä nykyiseen verrattuna. Ylimääräistä Sm1-kalustoa pitäisi siis seistä Ilmalassa parinkymmenen yksikön verran? Kuitenkin Sm1-kalustoa näkee edelleen aktiiviajossa jopa viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käsittääkseni yksiköt 6002-6005, 6008, 6009, 6013, 6014, 6019 ja 6038 on ainakin poistettu (tilanne 2012).


Missä välissä 6009 on poistettu? Sitä vastoin havainnot 6040:stä aivan viime ajoilta saattavat olla vähissä.

----------


## aki

> Missä välissä 6009 on poistettu? Sitä vastoin havainnot 6040:stä aivan viime ajoilta saattavat olla vähissä.


Tuosta 6009:stä unohtui kysymysmerkki koska sen poistosta mulla ei ollut varmuutta, ilmeisesti on siis yhä liikenteessä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuosta 6009:stä unohtui kysymysmerkki koska sen poistosta mulla ei ollut varmuutta, ilmeisesti on siis yhä liikenteessä?


Tuli vastaan tänään klo 15:52 lähellä kilometritolppaa 2. Alppipuiston tuntumassa, Linnanmäen alapuolella.

----------


## zige94

> Sm5 #24 tulossa tänään 7.2. Turusta Karjaan kautta Ilmalaan. Tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan lähtö Turusta n. 12:00, perustuen edellisten siirtojen aikoihin kaksnelkku ohittaisi Huopalahden n. 15:15.


16:32 ohitti Leppävaaran, eli yli tunti arvioitua aikaa myöhemmin. Ilmeisesti lähtenyt Turustakin taas myöhemmin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Nyt torstai-perjantai -yönä noin klo 02:00 (lähtö 01:47 Helsingistä) Sm1 6011 hajosi Pasilan aseman 8-raiteelle. Noin 10 minuutin säätämisen jälkeen kuulutettiin, ettei tällä rungolla päästä eteenpäin ja matkustajia pyydettiin siirtymään raiteelle 9 tulleeseen Sm1 6050:iin.

----------


## zige94

7.2.

S 91 ajettiin jälleen kerran kahdessa osassa. Ensimmäisenä vaunut 7-12 ja sen jälkeen vaunut 1-6 Helsingin vararungolla. Enkä yhtään ihmettele miksei pendojen naittaminen yhteen onnistu tämän kuvan perusteella: http://vaunut.org/kuva/80679

Ja samalla tavalla tänään 8.2. 91:n paluujuna S 80 ajetaan kahdessa osassa, joista jälkimmäinen vararungolla tunnuksella S 1080.

----------


## zige94

Tänään 8.12. näkyi jotain ylimääräistä Helsingin aseman saapuvien kaukojunien tauluissa: kuva1 ja kuva2 (kuvat kuvattu kännyllä) Jos joku ei huomaa niin taulussa näkyy saapuvana junana juna 09:0 S 63045 lähtöasemana Helsinki, joka on tyhjäsiirto Ilmalasta Helsingin asemalle, S 45:n runko siis kyseessä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos joku ei huomaa niin taulussa näkyy saapuvana junana juna 09:0 S 63045 lähtöasemana Helsinki, joka on tyhjäsiirto Ilmalasta Helsingin asemalle, S 45:n runko siis kyseessä.


Normaalisti tuo siirto kulkisi vaihtotyönumerolla 61045, joka lienee suodatettu pois näkymästä infojärjestelmissä. Sitä en kyllä ryhdy arvailemaan, miksi numero oli tällä kertaa 63-alkuinen.

----------


## Waltsu

> 16:32 ohitti Leppävaaran, eli yli tunti arvioitua aikaa myöhemmin. Ilmeisesti lähtenyt Turustakin taas myöhemmin.


Joku Flirtti lähti Turusta puolenpäivän aikaan joko Helsingin tai Toijalan suuntaan. Bongattu Helmikahvilan hernekeittolautasen äärestä (vai pannareitako jo siinä vaiheessa söin), joten numerosta ei ole tietoa eikä lopullinen suuntakaan selvinnyt, mutta puhumme varmaan samasta junasta. Se tunti on siis vietetty jossain muualla kuin Turussa.

----------


## zige94

> Normaalisti tuo siirto kulkisi vaihtotyönumerolla 61045, joka lienee suodatettu pois näkymästä infojärjestelmissä. Sitä en kyllä ryhdy arvailemaan, miksi numero oli tällä kertaa 63-alkuinen.


Yksinäinen pendo-runko seisoi n. 8:25 Linnunlaulussa kilvitettynä 45:lle.. Vaunut oli numeroitu 7-12 (45:ssa on vaunut 1-12), eli olisikohan ollut sitten se juna..

----------


## Nak

Tulin äsken E-junalla (Sm1 6001) ja konnari joutui itse kuuluttamaan asemien nimet joka asemalla. Oli jokseenkin kyllästyneen kuuloinen kun kuulutus kuulosti tältä: kohinaa.."huoh, Tuomarila ja sitten Espoo"  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

11.2.

Rbkt 26907 oli toisena ravintolavaununa 11vaunuisessa IC 50:ssä.
Pusuhuuli pendot (12 ja toinen jonka numeroa en nähnyt) ohittivat Oulunkylän nollaraidetta pitkin Ilmalaan menossa. Ilmeisesti koeajolla olivat.

----------


## TEP70

11.2.

Tolstoin toi rajan yli TEP70BS-089. Tämä veturi vaikuttaa nyt kotiutuneen Viipuriin, se on ollut Vainikkalan liikenteessä jo ainakin tammikuun alusta lähtien. En kyllä tiedä, miten veturia tarvittaessa vaihdetaan. Pietarin TEP70:t ja TEP70BS:t ovat tiettävästi tällä hetkellä Vitebskin aseman varikon kirjoilla.

----------


## zige94

12.2.

S 42 (Kokkola - Helsinki) ajettiin sinisillä kalustolla (4vaunua), veturina Sr1 3112, tunnuksella P 1042
S 44 (Vaasa - Helsinki) ajettiin Helsingin vararungolla, veturina vastikään vihertynyt Sr2 3241
Lisäksi ajettiin tunnuksella P 1000 lisäjuna välillä Seinäjoki - Tampere, veturinaan Dv12 2711

----------


## Tonxhu

Tänään 13.2.2013 kello 15.47 allegrorunko *Hiekkaharjun* päätepuskimella. Laiturin päätepuskimen päässä oli Sm6 7752, ja toiseen päähän en ikinä mennyt koska oli aika luminen se laituri. Reittikilvet sivuissa näyttivät että kyseessä oli AE39 Pietariin. Tietääkö kukaan miksi kyseinen runko oli Hiekkaharjun asemalla? (Minusta tuntuu että kyseinen laiturinpätkä ei ole Hiekkaharjun liikennepaikkaa.)

Kuviakin olisi, mutta täytyisi vaan saada ne pois kaverin kännykästä.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään 13.2.2013 kello 15.47 allegrorunko *Hiekkaharjun* päätepuskimella. Laiturin päätepuskimen päässä oli Sm6 7752, ja toiseen päähän en ikinä mennyt koska oli aika luminen se laituri. Reittikilvet sivuissa näyttivät että kyseessä oli AE39 Pietariin. Tietääkö kukaan miksi kyseinen runko oli Hiekkaharjun asemalla? (Minusta tuntuu että kyseinen laiturinpätkä ei ole Hiekkaharjun liikennepaikkaa.)
> 
> Kuviakin olisi, mutta täytyisi vaan saada ne pois kaverin kännykästä.


Testiajoa todennäköisesti. AE 39 se ei oikeasti ollut sillä 39 lähtee vasta 18:00. Ja taisi lähteä juurikin tuolla 7x52:lla.

----------


## tlajunen

> (Minusta tuntuu että kyseinen laiturinpätkä ei ole Hiekkaharjun liikennepaikkaa.)


Joo, teknisesti se raide on määritelty osaksi Tikkurilan liikennepaikkaa. (Hiekkaharju ei edes ole liikennepaikka, vaan _seisake_. Seisake on "linjalla", eli liikennepaikkojen välillä oleva "asema", jolla ei ole vaihteita eikä liikenteenohjauksellista funktiota. Sille ei ole määritelty rajattua aluetta, vaan pelkkä piste ratakilometrijärjestelmässä.)

----------


## zige94

13.2.

Unohtui mainita aikasemmin: S 59 lähti jälleen kerran kahdessa osassa, vaunut 7-12 Ouluun ja vaunut 1-6 Seinäjoelle ja edelleen S 407:na Kokkolaan.

----------


## zige94

> 13.2.
> 
> Unohtui mainita aikasemmin: S 59 lähti jälleen kerran kahdessa osassa, vaunut 7-12 Ouluun ja vaunut 1-6 Seinäjoelle ja edelleen S 407:na Kokkolaan.


Ja tänään 14.2. sama juttu. Ensimmäinen yksikkö ohitti oman junani n. 30min myöhässä Keravan kohdalla ja toinen yksikkö Savion kohdilla. Olin itse siis H 9716:ssa Hämeenlinnasta tulossa eli tuli siis vastaan.

----------


## zige94

15.2.

H9408:ssa tulee asemakuulutukset kahteen kertaan, kalustona flirtti numerolla 14 (yhen yksikön juna), kuitenkin ilman uutta ilmoituksen etumerkkiä.

Pasilassa kuulutus tuli näin: Pasila, Böle, Pasila, Böle. Lähijunat Vantaankosken suuntaan jne. ja sama ruotsiks ja sitten taas Lähijunat Vantaankosken suuntaan jne. ja sama ruotsiksi. Onkos tämä jokin uusi kuulutusbugi?

N-junissa ei muuten kuulu Tikkurilassa sitä uutta asemaremontista kertovaa kuulutusta, mikä H, R ja Z sekä kaukojunilla kuuluu.

Sm2 6x61 on saanut rumat töhryt kylkeensä. Jätetty Helsingin ratapihalla seisomaan. Ollut M-junalla viimeisenä.

S44 ajettiin P 440:n rungolla ja Dv12 vetoisena Vaasa - Tampere väli. Tampereelta jatkosta ei tarkempaa tietoa mutta ei ainakaan sillä rungolla jatkettu.

----------


## peke

15.36 Helsingistä lähtevä Eil ajettiin tänään sm2-kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

> 15.36 Helsingistä lähtevä Eil ajettiin tänään sm2-kalustolla.


Eli juna H221 siis.

----------


## tlajunen

> 15.36 Helsingistä lähtevä Eil ajettiin tänään sm2-kalustolla.


Siitä pääteltynä, että illalla Riihimäen asettelussa ei ollut ainuttakaan Eil-vaunustoa, mutta niiden tilalla kolme Sm1/2-letkaa, Riihimäelle ei ajettu tänään ainuttakaan Eil-junaa.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Siitä pääteltynä, että illalla Riihimäen asettelussa ei ollut ainuttakaan Eil-vaunustoa, mutta niiden tilalla kolme Sm1/2-letkaa, Riihimäelle ei ajettu tänään ainuttakaan Eil-junaa.


Eilenkään (torstaina) siellä ei muuten seissyt kuin kaks letkaa.. Eil-rungoista tänään kuitenkin ajettiim ainakan 231, joka kyllä saapui lähtölaiturilleen vasta 3min ennen lähtöaikaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 16.2.2013 klo 1:09 ---------- Previous Post was on 15.2.2013 at 22:21 ----------

15.2./helmikuu 2012

Yksi Hccmqqr -vaunu on saanut ylleen vihreän värityksen ja samalla uuden littean: Gd, numerona FIN-VR 65 10 98-76 013-5. Kuva: 

http://vaunut.org/kuva/80829

----------


## TEP70

> Sitä vastoin havainnot 6040:stä aivan viime ajoilta saattavat olla vähissä.


Tarkistin omani, 3.12.2012 on viimeisin havainto. Tosin en kyllä vieraile pk-seudulla nykyään edes viikoittain.

----------


## Mika123

20.2

Sm5 #24 siirtoraiteella Ilmalan aseman kohdalla.

----------


## zige94

20.2.

H225 (R-juna klo 16:19, normaalisti Eileillä) lähdössä 3xSm2 + Sm1

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:16 ----------

20.2.

Sm1 6x21:llä (I-junassa) oli haara ongelma kun kuulutteli vähän väliä "Haara haara haara haara... haara.. haara haara.. haara) jne. Ehkei saanut paristaan Sm1:stä tarpeeksi tyydytystä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:16 ----------

20.2.

IC 966 (Turku - Helsinki) törmäsi hirveen Salo - Karjaa välillä. 966 jäi linjalle vaunujen kanssa, veturi hajosi. 968 jäi Saloon josta matka jatkuu busseilla. 961 jäi Karjaalle josta matka jatkuu busseilla (havainnon mukaan ainakin 5bussia lähti kuljettamaan 961:n matkustajia, joista ainakin 4 Amper Oy:n autoja. 961:n veturi lähti hakemaan 966:n vetureineen ja vaunuineen.
Keski-Suomalaisen uutinen aiheesta (lisätty 21:21)

----------


## aki

21.2

N-linjalla oli aamupäivällä Poikkeuksellisesti Sm1-kalustoa flirttien tilalla, Klo 11.30-12.30 bongasin Tikkurilan ja Korson välillä yksiköt 6012/6212 ja 6017/6217, kumpikin siis eri vuoroissa. Aika ahdasta on saattanut olla kun yhdellä yksiköllä on menty!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> IC 966 (Turku - Helsinki) törmäsi hirveen Salo - Karjaa välillä. -- 
> Keski-Suomalaisen uutinen aiheesta (lisätty 21:21)


Painajaismaista! Hirveää! Tämä on Jokelaakin pahempi painajainen! Tarjoaako VR kriisiapua?!

(Viittaan siis tuohon KSML:n otsikkoon, joka on ihan naurettava.)

----------


## zige94

> Painajaismaista! Hirveää! Tämä on Jokelaakin pahempi painajainen! Tarjoaako VR kriisiapua?!
> 
> (Viittaan siis tuohon KSML:n otsikkoon, joka on ihan naurettava.)


 :Very Happy:  Ja miksi juuri tämä tapaus nostattaa kauheen haloon ko. lehdessä... Ties kuinka monta hirvi/poro onnettomuutta ja parhaimmillaan ei sanaakaan siitä... En ymmärrä?

----------


## Samppa

Länsi- tai Varsinais-Suomessa olisi varmaankin mukavampi uutinen, jos juna törmäisi susiin.  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

Riihimäeltä 7.52 lähtevä neljällä yksiköllä ajettava (joista yksi tulee Tampereelta ja yksi Lahdesta) vuoro oli peruttu. Puolestaan seuraava H ajettiin pelkästään kahdella yksiköllä. H:n ollessa vielä Järvenpään pohjoispuolella, ilmoitettiin mm. Keravan näyttötauluissa, että "junassa kaksi yksikköä, junassa ei ole tilaa". Sitten H:n jälkeen tuli neljäyksikköinen pimeä Sm4-runko "Huoltoon" -kivillä. 

Kerrassaan mainiota, kun aamuruuhkassa maksavia asiakkaita hemmotellaan tällaisella loistavalla ja asiakaslähtöisellä "palvelulla". Junia tulee joskus ja johonkin saattaa sitten ehkä mahtua. 

Jos operaattorilla olisi yhtään kiinnostusta säilyttää edes nykyiset asiakkaat, olisi ollut järkevää määrätä R:n perässä tuleva IC pysähtymään väliasemilla. Toki se olisi jäänyt jonkinverran myöhään, mutta sitävartenhan Helsingissä kapasiteettia varaamassa notkuu jatkuvasti vararunko, jolla kaukoliikenteen myöhästelyjen vaikutuksia voidaan minimoida. Mutta operaattorin päätehtävä ei tunnetusti ole asiakaspalvelu, vaan junaliikenne. Siitähän ostoliikenteen muodossa maksetaan miljoonatolkulla vuosittain.

----------


## Eki

> Missä välissä 6009 on poistettu? Sitä vastoin havainnot 6040:stä aivan viime ajoilta saattavat olla vähissä.


Kuten jo itse itsellesi vastasitkin, niin 6009 on yhä käytössä. 6040 sitä vastoin on poistettu.

----------


## zige94

24.2.

Ilmalan vararungon kokoonpano on vähän muuttunut, tällä hetkellä se on Sr1 + Ex + Ex + Ex + Rbkt + Ei + Ehft.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 24.2.
> 
>     Ilmalan vararungon kokoonpano on vähän muuttunut, tällä hetkellä se on Sr1 + Ex + Ex + Ex + Rbkt + Ei + Ehft.


Tuo on ollut tuolla tavoin tovin. IC-vaunut ja vanhat teräsvaunut on jaoteltu omiksi ryhmikseen. Mahtaako syy olla sama kuin Turku - Pieksämäki- ja ehkä joidenkin muiden sellaisten IC-runkojen kohdalla, joissa on osa vaunuista perinteisiä teräsvaunuja (esim. Rkt, Eipt jne.)? On haluttu välttää sellaista vaunujärjestystä, jossa miltei joka toinen vaunu olisi sininen ja joka toinen IC-vaunu. Eri sukupolvien vaunujen väliset liitännät eivät ilmeisesti ole täysin ongelmattomat.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo on ollut tuolla tavoin tovin. IC-vaunut ja vanhat teräsvaunut on jaoteltu omiksi ryhmikseen. Mahtaako syy olla sama kuin Turku - Pieksämäki- ja ehkä joidenkin muiden sellaisten IC-runkojen kohdalla, joissa on osa vaunuista perinteisiä teräsvaunuja (esim. Rkt, Eipt jne.)? On haluttu välttää sellaista vaunujärjestystä, jossa miltei joka toinen vaunu olisi sininen ja joka toinen IC-vaunu. Eri sukupolvien vaunujen väliset liitännät eivät ilmeisesti ole täysin ongelmattomat.


Tai ihan vain konduktöörin työn helpottamiseksi? Ei tartte junan toisesta päästä kävellä toiseen sulkemaan ovia.. Tossa vararungossahan on ennen ainakin ollut kaikki teräskorien ovet lukittuja. EFitissä taisi olla toinen ovi auki, kaikki muut lukossa.

Havainnon pistin siksi ettei sitä täällä kukaan ole havainnoinut ja viimeksi kun tuon näin niin eli EFit Ei:n tilalla ja Ei oli yhden Ex:n tilalla.

----------


## JSL

> 24.2.
> 
> Ilmalan vararungon kokoonpano on vähän muuttunut, tällä hetkellä se on Sr1 + Ex + Ex + Ex + Rbkt + Ei + Ehft.


Onko siinä viimesessä vaunussa keskuspuskimet? En oo perillä noista kaikista vaunumalleista nääs.

----------


## moxu

Keskuspuskimista en tiedä, mutta vahvasti näytti entiseltä Sibeliuksen ekaluokan vaunulta jälkeenpäin lisättyine ilmastointeineen. Ekaluokan keltainen raitakin vielä kohdallaan. Ilmeisesti nyt sitten kelvollinen käytettäväksi kotimaan liikenteessä.
Mistä tulikin mieleeni: mihin SIbben viimeisessä vaiheessa käytetyt Ex-vaunut joutuivat? Ovatko ne mahdollisesti juuri tässä samassa rungossa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko siinä viimesessä vaunussa keskuspuskimet? En oo perillä noista kaikista vaunumalleista nääs.


Oli ainakin viime vuoden loppupuolella.

----------


## zige94

> Keskuspuskimista en tiedä, mutta vahvasti näytti entiseltä Sibeliuksen ekaluokan vaunulta jälkeenpäin lisättyine ilmastointeineen. Ekaluokan keltainen raitakin vielä kohdallaan. Ilmeisesti nyt sitten kelvollinen käytettäväksi kotimaan liikenteessä.


Kyllä, kyse juuri siitä (kuva1 ja kuva2 -vaunusta. Olikoha Chfy tms. entinen littera.. (muistelen että olisi ollut Chfy mutta vaunut.orgin hausta ei Chfy:tä löydy)

----------


## tlajunen

> Olikoha Chfy tms. entinen littera.. (muistelen että olisi ollut Chfy mutta vaunut.orgin hausta ei Chfy:tä löydy)


Löytyy yhdysliikennevaunujen alta: http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?tag0=14%7CChfy%7C

----------


## zige94

> Löytyy yhdysliikennevaunujen alta: http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?tag0=14%7CChfy%7C


Niinpä tietysti, enpä tajunnut sieltä katsoa ollenkaan...  :Very Happy:  Mutta onko tuon 29901:n littera tosiaan vielä Chfy ja miten tuo sitten eroaa sisarestaan Ehft 29902:sta muutenkuin ulkonäöllisesti?

----------


## tlajunen

> Niinpä tietysti, enpä tajunnut sieltä katsoa ollenkaan...  Mutta onko tuon 29901:n littera tosiaan vielä Chfy ja miten tuo sitten eroaa sisarestaan Ehft 29902:sta muutenkuin ulkonäöllisesti?


Muistaakseni ainakin jokin aika sitten toisen noista kyljessä oli vielä Chfy-merkinnät, vaikka järjestelmissä se oli muutettu jo Ehft-sarjaan. Havaintoja viimeajoilta ei minulla ole.

----------


## TEP70

> Mistä tulikin mieleeni: mihin SIbben viimeisessä vaiheessa käytetyt Ex-vaunut joutuivat? Ovatko ne mahdollisesti juuri tässä samassa rungossa?


Ne pyörivät samassa kierrossa muiden Ex-vaunujen kanssa. Olisivat voineet saman tien myös palauttaa ne alkuperäisille numeroilleen. Mitä viimeksi IC-vararunkoa näin, siinä oli kaksi tavallista Valmetin Ex:ää (26303 ja 26320) ja yksi entinen Sibeliuksen vaunu.

----------


## jodo

> Oli ainakin viime vuoden loppupuolella.


29902:ssa ei ole enään kummassakaan päässä. 01:ssä oli vielä taannoin.

----------


## tlajunen

> 29902:ssa ei ole enään kummassakaan päässä. 01:ssä oli vielä taannoin.


Ok. Voi olla, että sotkin 02:n 01:een tuolloin.

----------


## zige94

25.2.

H223 ja H225 ajettiin maanantaina Sm1 ja Sm2 -kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

26.2.

S 57 lähdössä vararungolla.
S 59 ajetaan kahdessa osassa. Vaunut 7-12 Ouluun junana S 59 ja vaunut 1-6 Seinäjoelle junana S 1059 (ja edelleen Kokkolaan junana S 409)

----------


## Prompter

Havaittu 27.2, juna H 231.

Eilf 25205 on valmistunut VR:n uuden yritysasun mukaiseksi. Kyljessä merkintä "Hy 2.13"

----------


## Huppu

Ke 27.2.2013
*R-juna* klo 16.19 lähtö Helsingistä ajettiin 3x *Sm2* kalustolla. En muista että viime vuosina näin olisi tehty. Aikataulutkin on suunniteltu sm4-kalustolle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ke 27.2.2013
> *R-juna* klo 16.19 lähtö Helsingistä ajettiin 3x *Sm2* kalustolla. En muista että viime vuosina näin olisi tehty. Aikataulutkin on suunniteltu sm4-kalustolle.


Tuo junavuoro ajetaan normaalisti veturivetoisena ja Eil-vaunustolla. Sen aikataulu on tästä syystä normaalia R-junaa löysempi: se saapuu Riihimäelle vasta 17:22.

Sm1/2-kalustolla pysyy tässä hyvin mukana. Noita veturivetoisia "peltipaikkuja" on viimeaikoina korvattu Sm1/2-junilla, ilmeisesti veturipulasta johtuen.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo junavuoro ajetaan normaalisti veturivetoisena ja Eil-vaunustolla. Sen aikataulu on tästä syystä normaalia R-junaa löysempi: se saapuu Riihimäelle vasta 17:22.
> 
> Sm1/2-kalustolla pysyy tässä hyvin mukana. Noita veturivetoisia "peltipaikkuja" on viimeaikoina korvattu Sm1/2-junilla, ilmeisesti veturipulasta johtuen.


Ja juuri tuo H 225 on ollut viime aikoina se joka on poikkeuksetta korvattu Sameilla, yleensä neljällä.

----------


## zige94

25.2.-1.3.

H 223 ja H 225 korvattu näinä päivinä Sm1/Sm2-rungoilla.

26.2.-1.3.

H 224 ja H 226 korvattu Sm1/Sm2-rungoilla.

Lisäksi H 224 ja H 226 tullaan korvaamaan 4.3. Sm1/Sm2 -rungoilla.

Saa nähdä jatkuuko noi junat korvattuina ensi viikollakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:57 ----------

Ensimmäinen Edo -ohjausvaunun olisi määrä tulla Otanmäeltä Ilmalaan huhtikuun alussa (Transtechin tehtaalla kuultu tieto). Tuorein veturimies lehti vahvistaa päivämääräksi 5.4. (ellei muutoksia tule).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:57 ----------

1.3.

Henkilö jäi H 9867:n (Z-juna klo 19:41 Helsingistä) alle Järvenpään Mikontiellä.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/art-1288544675252.html?ref=rss

Tämän seurauksena H 9876 (Z-juna klo 21:17 Lahdesta) jouduttiin perua sekä IC 66 ja IC 113 myöhästyivät n. 60minuuttia.

----------


## zige94

2.3.

IC 12 pistettiin Kytömaalla IC 58:n eteen jostain syystä kun 12 oli etuajassa kymmenisen minuuttia. IC 12 jatkoi myös Tikkurilasta matkaa Helsinkiä kohti n. 10minuuttia etuajassa. Todella mielenkiintoinen järjestys sillä IC 58:n pitäisi mennä Tiksistä 10min ennen IC 12:sta.

----------


## zige94

5.3.

H 231 (Z-juna Helsinki - Kouvola) ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti Sr1 -vedolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------

P 31 oli Sr2 -vedolla.

----------


## zige94

6.3.

Sm5 #23 (94 10 2081 023) viihtyy tänä iltana mukavasti N-junassa, havaittu junassa 9538.
Kaks-femma (94 10 2081 025) tulossa ensi viikolla Turusta Ilmalaan.

Paha lumitilanne myöhästellyt junia Kemissä koko päivän. "Ongelmapaikaksi muodostui Isohaaran patosilta Kemin pohjoispuolella.
VR kertoo, että lunta tuiskusi mereltä sillalle niin paljon, että junat eivät päässeet kulkemaan siinä.
VR:n mukaan lähellä autotietä kulkevalle rataosuudelle on lentänyt myös aurauslunta tieltä."

Pahimmiten on myöhästellyt P 405 Oulusta Rovaniemelle (51minuuttia) ja P 710 Rovaniemeltä Kuopioon (60minuuttia). S 60 pääsi lähtemään Oulusta Helsinkiin n. 56minuuttia myöhässä jouduttuaaan odottamaan P 710:sta tulevia matkustajia (seuraava juna Helsinkiin olisi ollut vasta yöpikajuna P266, jonka vuoksi S 60 oli "pakko" odottaa 710:aa)

P 710 on tällä hetkellä myöhässä n. 90minuuttia, myöhästynyt lisää vastaantulevan liikenteen vuoksi).  S 94 ei odottanut Kuopion asemalla P 710:sta tulevia matkustajia. Taidetaan heidän jatkoyhteydet hoitaa bussilla/takseilla.

Lähteet: VR Liikennetiedotteet ja Kaleva.fi

----------


## Prompter

> 5.3.
> 
> H 231 (Z-juna Helsinki - Kouvola) ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti Sr1 -vedolla.


Sr1 on vakio, aikataulut tehty sen mukaan. 

7.3.

IC 68 ajoi Mäntsälän ohi ykkösraidetta. Syynä raiteelle 2 pysähtynyt säiliöjuna.

----------


## hmikko

7.3.
Ei toimi Pendon kytkimet ei. S59 liikkuu kahtena erillisenä yksikkönä. Tampereella kuului pitkä, nauhoitettu kuulutus aiheesta kolmella kielellä, toisin kuin viimeksi kohdalle sattuessa, jolloin poikkeuksesta ei tiedotettu. Naisääni ei ollut se vakio, mikä hänen nimensä nyt on. Ensimmäinen yksikkö menee aikataulussa, toinen reilut 10 min jäljessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:28 ----------

Eikä toimi muuten Pendon vessatkaan. Vastaan tuli ensin neljä (!) suljettua ennen kuin löytyi toimiva.

----------


## zige94

> 7.3.Eikä toimi muuten Pendon vessatkaan. Vastaan tuli ensin neljä (!) suljettua ennen kuin löytyi toimiva.


Niin.. On se hyvä kun ihmiset tukkivat ne vessat käsipapereilla sun muilla... S 59:nhän toinen runko (vaunut 1-6) tulevat junasta S 52 jonka on lähtenyt Oulusta 11:30. Vaunuilla 7-12 on ollut pitempi matka, niiden runko on lähtenyt ekana Helsingistä 6:06 junana S 81 Kuopioon, sen jälkeen junana 76 Kuopiosta Helsinkiin ja sen jälkeen menee 59:iin vaunuiksi 7-12 Ouluun. Vesisäiliöt tms. on tietty ehditty Kuopiossa täyttää, mutta sen paremmin ei pakosti ole ehditty huoltaa.

----------


## jodo

S59 ajetaan nyt jonkun aikaa suunnitellusti kahtena junana.  poikkeus toki silti.

----------


## zige94

> S59 ajetaan nyt jonkun aikaa suunnitellusti kahtena junana.  poikkeus toki silti.


Kiitti tiedosta.
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------

Huomenna alkaa ensimmäiset Tikkurilan asemarakennuksen aiheuttamat poikkeus laiturijärjestelyt:

8.-11.3. klo 22.30-5.00 I-junat liikennöivät iltaisin raidetta 3 ja T-junat öisin klo 00.20-5.20 raidetta 4.
12.-13.3. klo 00.10-5.00 I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 5, K-junat pohjoiseen raidetta 3 ja N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.
13.3-7.6. klo 5.00 I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 4 sekä K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.

Lisäksi vielä: 22.3. klo 22.30 - 25.3. klo 5.00 K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan liikennöivät raidetta 3 ja etelän suuntaan raidetta 5.

----------


## Matkalainen

> 8.-11.3. klo 22.30-5.00 I-junat liikennöivät iltaisin raidetta 3 ja T-junat öisin klo 00.20-5.20 raidetta 4.


Tuo kellonaikojen merkintätapa aiheutti minussa kyllä pahan kerran hämmennystä, kun eiväthän I-junat edes kulje klo 22.30-5.00. Oikeasti siis 8.3. klo 22.30 - 11.3. klo 5.00. Koko litania on VR:n ratatyötiedotteissa:


*Tikkurila*

Tikkurilaan rakennetaan uutta asemakeskusta. Asemasillan rakentaminen aiheuttaa muutoksia junien lähtöraiteisiin 8.3.2013 alkaen.

*8.3. klo 22.3011.3. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät iltaisin raidetta 3 ja T-junat öisin klo 00.20-5.20 raidetta 4.*12.3. klo 00.1013.3. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 5, K-junat pohjoiseen raidetta 3 ja N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.*13.3. klo 5.007.6. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 4 sekä K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.*Huom! 22.3. klo 22.3025.3. klo 5.00* K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan liikennöivät raidetta 3 ja etelän suuntaan raidetta 5.

Myös muut muutokset ovat mahdollisia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo kellonaikojen merkintätapa aiheutti minussa kyllä pahan kerran hämmennystä, kun eiväthän I-junat edes kulje klo 22.30-5.00.


Eikös perjantai-iltaisin ole I-liikennettä vielä reiluun puoleenyöhön saakka..? Samaten la/su välisinä öinä...?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eikös perjantai-iltaisin ole I-liikennettä vielä reiluun puoleenyöhön saakka..? Samaten la/su välisinä öinä...?


No joo, onhan noita näköjään. Mutta pointtiani hämäävästä ilmaisusta se ei muuta.

----------


## zige94

> Eikös perjantai-iltaisin ole I-liikennettä vielä reiluun puoleenyöhön saakka..? Samaten la/su välisinä öinä...?


23:16 ja 23:46 Helsingistä ja 23:46 ja 00:16 Tikkurilasta pe - la ja la - su öinä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------




> Tuo kellonaikojen merkintätapa aiheutti minussa kyllä pahan kerran hämmennystä, kun eiväthän I-junat edes kulje klo 22.30-5.00. Oikeasti siis 8.3. klo 22.30 - 11.3. klo 5.00. Koko litania on VR:n ratatyötiedotteissa:
> 
> 
> *Tikkurila*
> 
> Tikkurilaan rakennetaan uutta asemakeskusta. Asemasillan rakentaminen aiheuttaa muutoksia junien lähtöraiteisiin 8.3.2013 alkaen.
> 
> *8.3. klo 22.3011.3. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät iltaisin raidetta 3 ja T-junat öisin klo 00.20-5.20 raidetta 4.*12.3. klo 00.1013.3. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 5, K-junat pohjoiseen raidetta 3 ja N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.*13.3. klo 5.007.6. klo 5.00* I-junat liikennöivät raidetta 4 sekä K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan raidetta 5.*Huom! 22.3. klo 22.3025.3. klo 5.00* K-, N- ja T-junat pohjoisen suuntaan liikennöivät raidetta 3 ja etelän suuntaan raidetta 5.
> 
> Myös muut muutokset ovat mahdollisia.



Joo kopioinkin tuon toiselta sivulta johon se oli noin kirjoitettu, en mä keskellä yötä alksnut lukemaan kuinka väärin ymmärrettävästi kellonajat oli  :Wink: 

P 599 oli taas kulussa parin kuukauden tauon jälkeen, Petroskoi - Niiralan raja-asema - Joensuu. Lähtö Petroskoista 7.3. klo 23:00 ja saapuminen Joensuuhun klo 08:35. Kuva (ei mun ottama).

----------


## zige94

10.3.

IC2 170 ajoi Lempäälän ohi, koska kuljettaja unohdi pysähtyä siellä. Seuraavana tullut IC 48 poimi Lempäälän matkustajat kyytiin.

Iltasanomien uutinen

----------


## moxu

Tapaus kertoo toki unohtamisen inhimillisyydestä, mutta juttu on monin tavoin oireellinen. Yksikään kuljettaja ei unohda ajaa vaikkapa Tampereen, Seinäjoen tai Kouvolan ohi. Miksi sitten Lempäälän? Siksi, että minkään logiikan mukaan Lempäälä ei ole niin huomattava asema, että IC:llä voisi missään tilanteessa olla tarvetta pysähtyä siellä. 

Kun InterCityjä aikanaan Suomeen lanseerattiin, muistelisin VR:n mainostaneen, etteivät nämä junat pysähtele vain huvin vuoksi, vaan aina ajettavan vähintään 50 km. Tampereen eteläpuolella on saumaa taajamajunillekin ja IC:n pysäyttäminen jopa Toijalassa on monissa tapauksissa kyseenalaista. 
Toivottavasti tapaus poikii keskustelua siitä, millaiset ovat IC-junien minimiasemavälit ja minimiasiakasmäärät asemaa kohden. Helsingin ja Tampereen välille voi toki perustaa InterRegioita (joista osa voidaan ajaa IC-kalustolla), jotka sitten jarruttelevat vähän pienemmilläkin seisakkeilla, mutta InterCity kuuluu vain kaupungeille, eli oikeastaan Tixin ja Tampereen välillä niiden ainoa edes jotenkin perusteltu pysähdyspaikka olisi Hämeenlinna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin ja Tampereen välille voi toki perustaa InterRegioita (joista osa voidaan ajaa IC-kalustolla), jotka sitten jarruttelevat vähän pienemmilläkin seisakkeilla, mutta InterCity kuuluu vain kaupungeille, eli oikeastaan Tixin ja Tampereen välillä niiden ainoa edes jotenkin perusteltu pysähdyspaikka olisi Hämeenlinna.


IC2 käytännössä onkin InterRegio, nimestään huolimatta. Yksikään varsinainen IC ei taida Lempäälässä pysähtyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:52 ----------

Ja tuskin se junankuljettaja erityisesti ohjaamosta arvioi, kuinka urbaanilla asemalla pysähtyy ja siitä tekisi mitään päätelmiään. Lempäälän aseman ympäristö muutenkin näyttänee paljon kaupunkimaisemmalta kuin moni IC-asema. Parkano ja Pännäinen nyt ääriesimerkkeinä, mutta muitakin lienee.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Yksikään varsinainen IC ei taida Lempäälässä pysähtyä.


InterCity 58 Oulusta Helsinkiin pysähtyy päivittäin kello 21:18.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yksikään kuljettaja ei unohda ajaa vaikkapa Tampereen, Seinäjoen tai Kouvolan ohi. Miksi sitten Lempäälän? Siksi, että minkään logiikan mukaan Lempäälä ei ole niin huomattava asema, että IC:llä voisi missään tilanteessa olla tarvetta pysähtyä siellä.


Tarkoitat varmaan "unohda pysähtyä"?  :Wink: 

Logiikastasi pysähdyskäytännön urbanismin suhteen voi olla perustellusti montaa mieltä, mutta ainakin se nostaa jälleen kerran esille sen mitä vaikutuksia kaiken muun kuin kaukojunaliikenteen tarkoituksellisella alasajolla on ollut. Lempäälästä on syytä päästä junan kyytiin, mutta kun Tampereen seudulla ei ole lähiliikennettä eikä Suomessa edes tunneta kunnollista taajamajunaliikenteen konseptia (pysähtyy tiheämmin kuin kaukojuna mutta mukavampi ja pidemmät matkat kuin lähijunalla) niin sitten pysähdytään IC:llä.

Mielestäni nykyinen IC2-kalusto on käytännössä Interregio-tyyppistä kalustoa penkkien, palvelujen yms. suhteen. Ei sitä ole suunniteltu todella pitkien matkojen kulkemiseen, eihän siellä ole edes tarpeeksi matkatavaratilaa. Itse vaunu teknisesti taipuisi myös pidempimatkaiseen käyttöön, mutta se pitäisi sisustaa vähän eri tyyliin. Taitaa olla niin, että VR ajaa näitä IC2-vaunuja uusina pidemmillä reiteillä kuin mihin ne on oikeasti tarkoitettu saadakseen rahastettua vähän enemmän per paikka, kalliimman junatyypin mukaan?

----------


## zige94

Mielenkiintoinen poikkeusliikennetiedote saapui äsken sähköpostii:




> Lähijuna N Tikkurilasta klo 15:13, peruttu. Arvioitu kesto: 14:41 - 15:35.


Liittyy siis siihen kun H 9107 (14:45 I-juna Helsingistä). Jollakin tullut pieni virhe, sillä tiedotteessa tarkoitettu I-junaa klo 15:13 (H 9108). Ja äsken tulikin oikea tiedote joka oli täsmälleen sama mutta N korvattu I:llä  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

13.3.-15.3.

VR:llä (vaiko Junakalusto Oy:llä) on menossa kokeilu jossa ajetaan osa K/N-junien kaksiyksikköisistä Flirteistä kolmiyksikköisinä. Eli eilen, tänään ja huomenna vai ruuhka-ajan K ja N-junissa nähdä 225metrisiä junia, eli kolmeyksikköisiä Sm5 pötköjä. Ilmeisesti testataan kolminajoa Kehärataa varten? Itse olen juuri menossa väijymään joten kuvia ja mahdollisesti videokin tarkoitus saada.

Niin ja Sm5 #25 olisi määrä tulla huomenna Turun satamasta Ilmalaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilmeisesti testataan kolminajoa Kehärataa varten?


Onko Kehäradalle sitten suunniteltu liikennettä aloitettavaksi kolmella yksiköllä? Tunnelit on kyllä mitoitettu siihen, mutta vaikea kuvitella että tarve aluksi olisi enemmän kuin kaksi yksikköä. Suurin osa Kehäradan lisäkuormasta tullee pääradan puolelle, ja I-junathan kai ajetaan yhdellä yksiköllä nyt.

----------


## zige94

> 13.3.-15.3.
> 
> VR:llä (vaiko Junakalusto Oy:llä) on menossa kokeilu jossa ajetaan osa K/N-junien kaksiyksikköisistä Flirteistä kolmiyksikköisinä. Eli eilen, tänään ja huomenna vai ruuhka-ajan K ja N-junissa nähdä 225metrisiä junia, eli kolmeyksikköisiä Sm5 pötköjä. Ilmeisesti testataan kolminajoa Kehärataa varten? Itse olen juuri menossa väijymään joten kuvia ja mahdollisesti videokin tarkoitus saada.


13.3

Tänään oli vain yksi runko liikenteessä jossa oli kolme Sm5-yksikköä, junat H 9459 (video), H 9462 (kuva1 ja kuva2) ja H 9505 (kuva1, kuva2 ja kuva3). Yksikkönä oli pohjoisesta katsottuna: 08, 12 ja 19.

H 235 (Z-juna Helsinki - Kouvola) ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla, video junan ohittaessa Tapanilan asema

IC2 177 (Helsinki - Tampere) ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla, kuva

Ilmalan kirjava vararunkokin oli liikenteessä. Tuli tyhjävaunujunana pohjoisesta n. klo 16:56 (kuvan aika näyttää 16:58 mutta kameran kello edellä 2min), kuva

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:25 ----------




> Onko Kehäradalle sitten suunniteltu liikennettä aloitettavaksi kolmella yksiköllä? Tunnelit on kyllä mitoitettu siihen, mutta vaikea kuvitella että tarve aluksi olisi enemmän kuin kaksi yksikköä. Suurin osa Kehäradan lisäkuormasta tullee pääradan puolelle, ja I-junathan kai ajetaan yhdellä yksiköllä nyt.


En muista suunnitelmia tarkkaan, kai sitä meinataan jossain vaiheessa ajaa kolmella yksiköllä (ruuhka-aikaan? loma-aikaan?).
I-junathan menevät nykyään vain ruuhka-aikaan ja ajetaan kaksiyksikköisenä (Sm1/2 tai Sm4). N-junat korvaa I- ja K-junat ruuhkan ulkopuolella ja nämä ajetaan yhdellä Sm5:lla. Poikkeustapauksissa voi olla korvattu kahdella Sm1/2-yksiköllä. Eli Sm1/2-yksikköjä ei yksinäisinä enään edes näe Keravan kaupunkiradalla, yksiyksikköisiä Flirttejä kylläkin.

----------


## Mika123

Miten kolmella flirtillä voidaan liikennöidä kehäradan valmistuttua? tietääkseni laiturien pituudet eivät riitä tuolla Vantaankosken puoleisella osuudella. Ainakaan kaikilla asemilla?

----------


## zige94

> Miten kolmella flirtillä voidaan liikennöidä kehäradan valmistuttua? tietääkseni laiturien pituudet eivät riitä tuolla Vantaankosken puoleisella osuudella. Ainakaan kaikilla asemilla?


Kyllä ne vaan riittää. 226metriä on lyhin asema (Kannelmäki) ja 3xSm5 on 225,6metriä.

----------


## Mika123

> Kyllä ne vaan riittää. 226metriä on lyhin asema (Kannelmäki) ja 3xSm5 on 225,6metriä.


no ei paljoa jää  :Very Happy:  kauanko muuten tuo kokeilu kestää?

----------


## tlajunen

> no ei paljoa jää  kauanko muuten tuo kokeilu kestää?


Vielä huomisen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En muista suunnitelmia tarkkaan, kai sitä meinataan jossain vaiheessa ajaa kolmella yksiköllä (ruuhka-aikaan? loma-aikaan?).


Kyllä siihen varauduttu, mutta ei toki ajeta ennen kuin kysyntä sitä edellyttää. En vain silloin sanoisi, että kolminajoa testataan juuri Kehärataa varten. Sanoisin, että sitä silloin testataan mahdollista kolmiajoa varten (missä hyvänsä).

----------


## zige94

14.3.

Dv12 2541 sai kunnian vetää tuoreimman Flirtin Turun satamasta Ilmalaan. 14:48 piti olla Ilmalassa aikatalun mukaan, mutta kyseiseen aikaan oli vasta Inkoossa.

Kolme yksikköinen flirtti näyttäisi olevan tänään samoissa vuoroissa kuin eilen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:46 ----------

Korjataan eilistä havaintoa jossa kerroin kolmiyksikköisen flirttien junannumerot. Junan H9462 kohdalla tuli virhe sillä tämähän on N-juna ja liikennöi vain la ja su. Oikea numero on siis H9460, olin väärän katsonut.

----------


## zige94

15.3.

Tapanilan aseman kohdalle, kaukoliikenteen raiteille on ilmestynyt 80km/h:n kyltit, osoitti Helsinkiin päin meneville junille. Pohjoiseen päin meneville junille oli taas 8kyltit Malmin ja Tapanilan suunnilleen puolivälissä. Tämä ei ilmeisesti kaupunkirataa koskenut sillä siinä junat ajoivat 120km/h. Onko jollakin tietoa miksi ja kuinka pitkälle matkalle tämä rajoitus on? Junat ajoivat yhtä hitaasti ainakin jo keskiviikkona 13.3. mutta tänään vasta huomasin kyltit.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> 15.3.
> 
> Tapanilan aseman kohdalle, kaukoliikenteen raiteille on ilmestynyt 80km/h:n kyltit, osoitti Helsinkiin päin meneville junille. Pohjoiseen päin meneville junille oli taas 8kyltit Malmin ja Tapanilan suunnilleen puolivälissä. Tämä ei ilmeisesti kaupunkirataa koskenut sillä siinä junat ajoivat 120km/h. Onko jollakin tietoa miksi ja kuinka pitkälle matkalle tämä rajoitus on? Junat ajoivat yhtä hitaasti ainakin jo keskiviikkona 13.3. mutta tänään vasta huomasin kyltit.


Huomasin saman tässä päivänä jonain. Samassa paikassa on muuten aiempinakin keväinä ollut 80 km/h:n nopeusrajoituksia routavaurioista johtuen. Tämänkertaista nopeusrajoituksen syytä en sen sijaan tiedä.

----------


## zige94

> Huomasin saman tässä päivänä jonain. Samassa paikassa on muuten aiempinakin keväinä ollut 80 km/h:n nopeusrajoituksia routavaurioista johtuen. Tämänkertaista nopeusrajoituksen syytä en sen sijaan tiedä.


Hmm okei.. Se rajoitus on ihan täs parin viikon sisän tullu, kyltit tosiaan huomasin vasta tänään ja ainakin keskiviikkona jo on kaheksaakymppiä ajeltu.

Tarkennetaan vielä että rajoitus pohjoisen suuntaan alkaa kilometritolpan 12 kohdalla. En tiedä etelän suuntaan meneville mistä alkaa ja kuinka pitkä rajoitusalue on.

----------


## zige94

16.3.

IC2 947 & 958 on korvattu pendolinolla, rungolla 7009.


Helsinki - Turku radalle tulee taas säännöllinen pendolinovuoro.
Maanantaista alkaen 02.06.2013 asti seuraavat junat on korvattu pendolinolla:

Ma-la juna IC2 946 klo 07:04 Turusta Helsinkiin
Su-pe juna IC2 965 klo 19:02 Helsingistä Turkuun (965 ajetaan jo su 17.3. alkaen pendolinolla)

Junat näkyvät verkkokaupassa normaalilla tunnuksillaan IC2 946 ja IC2 965. Kuitenkin paikanvarauksessa näkyy pendolinorunko, eli korvaaja pendoon voi varata ihan paikat. Hinta on IC2:n hinta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:20 ----------

16.3.

Ihminen jäi M-junan alle Pohjois-Haagassa neljän aikaan iltapäivällä. Junan alle jäänyt ei kuollut onnettomuudessa. Metro.fi:n uutinen aiheesta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tarkennetaan vielä että rajoitus pohjoisen suuntaan alkaa kilometritolpan 12 kohdalla. En tiedä etelän suuntaan meneville mistä alkaa ja kuinka pitkä rajoitusalue on.


Melkoisen lyhyt rajoitus on kyseessä, arviolta parisensataa metriä. Rajoitusalue on molempiin suuntiin samalla kohtaa, ja tosiaan vain läntisimmällä raiteella ja läntisellä keskiraiteella. Liikenneviraston mukaan kyseessä on routavaurio.

----------


## zige94

> Melkoisen lyhyt rajoitus on kyseessä, arviolta parisensataa metriä. Rajoitusalue on molempiin suuntiin samalla kohtaa, ja tosiaan vain läntisimmällä raiteella ja läntisellä keskiraiteella. Liikenneviraston mukaan kyseessä on routavaurio.


Okei, eli juuri ne välit jossa oon kyltit nähnyt (km 12 kohdalla ja toinen Tapanilan aseman eteläpään kohdalla). Kiitos tlajunen tästä!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

16.3.

Mies kaksikko yritti tehdä tuhmuuksia Riihimäen asemalla seisoviin junanrunkoihin, jäivät kiinni! 
http://yle.fi/uutiset/junantohrijat_...alarit/6541379

----------


## Karosa

> 16.3.
> 
> Mies kaksikko yritti tehdä tuhmuuksia Riihimäen asemalla seisoviin junanrunkoihin, jäivät kiinni! 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/junantohrijat_...alarit/6541379


Onneksi on niitä tarkkasilmäisiä vartijoita jotka huomasivat nuo ja ripein toimin kummatkin saatiin kiinni.

----------


## Albert

11.3.: Eil -runkoja oli viime viikolla kai peräti kaksittain seisomassa Ilmalassa Sm -junien seisontaraiteilla ja iltasella. Valot olivat vaunuissa päällä kuten Sameillakin on.
Mutta eivätkös ne ole illalla väärässä päässä rataverkkoa, kun ovat Ilmalassa. 
14.3. ne sitten olivatkin "hävinneet" paikalta.

----------


## zige94

19.3.

Ainakin seuraavat junat ovat tänään ajettu poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla:

IC 43, IC 49, IC2 957 ja IC2 968.

S 45 pysähtyi poikkeuksellisesti myös Riihimäki, Hämeenlinna ja Toijala poimimassa tunnin myöhässä olleen IC2 85:n matkustajat.

Monet aamulla ennen klo 11 Helsingistä lähteneet kaukojunat myöhästyivät lähdöstä, syynä lähtövalmistelujen viivästyminen eli ilmeisesti veturin kanssa ongelmia.

----------


## tlajunen

> 19.3.
> Ainakin seuraavat junat ovat tänään ajettu poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla:
> 
> IC 43, IC 49, IC2 957 ja IC2 968.


Ja 969 ajettiin ilmeisesti kumipyörävedolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainakin seuraavat junat ovat tänään ajettu poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla:


Tästä tulikin sivujuonteena mieleen, että parin vuoden päästä täytyykin muistaa havainnoissa ilmoittaa, oliko kyseessä veto vai työntö.

Pitäisiköhän pistää pystyyn äänestysveikkaus siitä, kumpaan päähän junaa ohjausvaunu tulee? Itse veikkaisin Helsingin päätä ihan siitä syystä, että silloin ensimmäinen vaunu saadaan lähemmäksi asemaa. Ja onhan Sm1/2:n ohjausvaunutkin samassa päässä.

Ja sitten pääsemme havainnoissa lukemaan, kuinka IC 967 olikin Helsingin asemalla "väärin päin".  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Itse veikkaisin Helsingin päätä ihan siitä syystä, että silloin ensimmäinen vaunu saadaan lähemmäksi asemaa.


Itse veikkaan samaa, ja samasta syystä. Ilmalassakin taitaa olla ainakin hiukan sujuvampaa vaihdella vetureita pohjoisen kautta, menemättä eteläpuolen kalustosiirtojen jalkoihin pyörimään. Lisäksi jos tulee kesken kaluston suunnitellun kierron tarve vaihtaa veturi Helsingissä, se onnistuu pohjoispäästä.

----------


## zige94

> Pitäisiköhän pistää pystyyn äänestysveikkaus siitä, kumpaan päähän junaa ohjausvaunu tulee? Itse veikkaisin Helsingin päätä ihan siitä syystä, että silloin ensimmäinen vaunu saadaan lähemmäksi asemaa. Ja onhan Sm1/2:n ohjausvaunutkin samassa päässä.


Eikö VR ole puhunut että Helsingin päätyyn tulisi juuri sen vuoksi että on tarvittaessa helpompi vaihtaa veturi, kuten tlajunen yllä toteaa? Vai muistanko tämän VR:n kertomuksen ihan väärin?

----------


## zige94

20.3.

H 225 (R-juna klo 16:19 Helsingistä) lähti poikkeuksellisesti kokoonpanolla Sm2 + Sm1 + Sm1 + Sm1. Kuva ja video
H 227 ajettiin myös Sm1/2 -kalustolla.

----------


## zige94

20./21.3.

Nyt on sitten toivotettu suomen ensimmäinen Edo-vaunu tervetulleeksi Helsinkiin. Siirto ohitti Tapanilan klo 02:20 viime yönä raidetta 3 eli kaupunkirataa pitkin kokoonpanolla Sr1 3030 + Fots + Edo 28601

Tilanne oli mitä vaikeimpia kuvattavia kohteita sillä juna tuli ihan yllättäen kaupunkirataa pitkin. Oletin että olisi menneet "ykkös"raidetta pitkin. Tässä kuitenkin jotkut onnistuneet kuvat: 

http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/Edo%2028601%20siirto

----------


## TEP70

> 20.3.
> 
> H 225 (R-juna klo 16:19 Helsingistä) lähti poikkeuksellisesti kokoonpanolla Sm2 + Sm1 + Sm1 + Sm1. Kuva ja video
> H 227 ajettiin myös Sm1/2 -kalustolla.


Samat junat ajettiin neljällä Sm1/2-rungolla myös 19.3.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:40 ----------




> 19.3.
> 
> Ainakin seuraavat junat ovat tänään ajettu poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla:
> 
> IC 43, IC 49, IC2 957 ja IC2 968.


Samoin myös IC2 85, IC 3 ja IC 185.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tänään 21.3. ajettiin rantaradan IC 979 Sm3:lla eli pendolinolla

Aikaisemmin tällä viikolla sitä on vetänyt Sr1

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> 20./21.3.
> 
> Nyt on sitten toivotettu suomen ensimmäinen Edo-vaunu tervetulleeksi Helsinkiin. Siirto ohitti Tapanilan klo 02:20 viime yönä raidetta 3 eli kaupunkirataa pitkin kokoonpanolla Sr1 3030 + Fots + Edo 28601
> 
> Tilanne oli mitä vaikeimpia kuvattavia kohteita sillä juna tuli ihan yllättäen kaupunkirataa pitkin. Oletin että olisi menneet "ykkös"raidetta pitkin. Tässä kuitenkin jotkut onnistuneet kuvat: 
> 
> http://zige94.1g.fi/searchresults/Edo%2028601%20siirto


Ja unohtui kirjoittaa että siirto tuli reittiä Murtomäki - Pieksämäki - Tampere - Ilmala.

----------


## tohpeeri

IC2 945:ssä näkyi äsken menevän Ilmalan vararunko Turkuun.

----------


## zige94

22.3.

Nainen juoksi koiransa perään, molemmat jäivät junan alle Hyvinkäällä (Hyvinkää - Karjaa - Hanko radalla), IltaSanomat

----------


## zige94

23.3.

IC 48:sta hajosi Sr2-veturi Kannuksen ja Kokkolan välillä. Junaan vaihdettiin Sr1 3099.
Tampereelta ajettiin lisäjuna tunnuksella P 1048 joka totteli Tampere - Helsinki välillä IC 48:n aikataulua.

----------


## zige94

21.3.

85-vuotias rouva kaatui Pohjois-Haagan asemalla. Juna palasi takaisin asemalle ja konduktööri meni auttamaan.




> - Kun olin vielä laiturilla, juna peruutti takaisin! Viereeni tuli konduktööri, joka kysyi, jatkanko matkaa junalla vai ambulanssilla. Vastasin, että tietysti junalla!
> 
> Avulias konduktööri pyyhki nenäliinalla rouvan kasvoja ja saattoi junaan. Hän palasi vielä takaisin ennen Helsingin rautatieasemaa ja puhdisti auenneita kohtia antiseptisellä aineella.
> 
> - Nenääni hän laittoi ison sinisen laastarin, nainen kertoo tyytyväisenä.

----------


## Karosa

> 21.3.
> 
> 85-vuotias rouva kaatui Pohjois-Haagan asemalla. Juna palasi takaisin asemalle ja konduktööri meni auttamaan.


Tämä on erittäin koskettava uutinen, näin toimii esimerkillinen konduktööri!  :Smile:  Nostan kahtaa hattua!  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

Jos juna kerran peruutti ei liene kuljettajakaan osaton tähän huolehtimiseen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos juna kerran peruutti ei liene kuljettajakaan osaton tähän huolehtimiseen.


Eikä liikenteenohjaaja, joka on antanut vaihtotyöluvan työntöliikkeen suorittamiseen.

----------


## zige94

Maaliskuu/26.3.

Pendorunkoon numero 3 on ilmestynyt uudet pusuhuuli kytkimet. Ei taida kovin kauaa olla ollut, sillä tuosta ei taida havaintoja olla. Lähössä nyt S 89:nä Kuopioon.

----------


## zige94

30. - 31.3. yö

Kesäaikaan siirtymisen vuoksi tämän yön yöpikajunat ajavat 600-sarjan tunnuksilla. Esim. P 265 -> P 665, P 274 -> P 674. Nämä tiedot näkyvät siis tuolla tavalla asemien infonäytöillä sekä mm. Junat Kartalla-junissa, eli taitavat oikeasti noilla tunnuksilla ajaa. Liput kyllä myydään normaalilla numeroilla. Ilmeisesti on tehty 600-sarjaan tälle yölle poikkeusaikataulut, ettei junat ajaisi tuntia myöhässä aamuyöllä.

Kaikilla junilla ei aikataulut myöskään ole kello 3 jälkeen niin että kuljetaan alkuperäisestä aikataulusta se tasan tunti myöhässä, vaan yritään kiriä se tunti takaisin. Esim. P 265 joka ajaa tänä yönä numerolla 665 ajaa poikkeusaikatauluilla, niin että Kemijärvelle saavutaan joka tapauksessa 09:50. Aikataulun mukaan Kokkola - Kemi välillä oltaisiin kiritty aikataulu kiinni.

Tänä yönä on siis kulussa seuraavat junat, jokaisella oma poikkeusaikataulunsa: P 262 -> P 662, P 263 -> P 663, P 264 -> P 664, P 265 -> P 665, P 266 - > P 666, P 269 -> P 669, P 270 -> P 670, P 273 -> P 673 ja P 274 -> P 664. Jokaisen junan poikkeusaikataulut löydät 600-sarjan numerolla VR:n JuKu:sta http://www.vr.fi/fi/index/aikataulut...iedot.html.stx tai Liikenneviraston Junalähdöt-palvelusta: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/sivu/www/f/junalahdot

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 30. - 31.3. yö
> 
> Kesäaikaan siirtymisen vuoksi tämän yön yöpikajunat ajavat 600-sarjan tunnuksilla. Esim. P 265 -> P 665, P 274 -> P 674. Nämä tiedot näkyvät siis tuolla tavalla asemien infonäytöillä sekä mm. Junat Kartalla-junissa, eli taitavat oikeasti noilla tunnuksilla ajaa. Liput kyllä myydään normaalilla numeroilla. Ilmeisesti on tehty 600-sarjaan tälle yölle poikkeusaikataulut, ettei junat ajaisi tuntia myöhässä aamuyöllä.
> 
> Kaikilla junilla ei aikataulut myöskään ole kello 3 jälkeen niin että kuljetaan alkuperäisestä aikataulusta se tasan tunti myöhässä, vaan yritään kiriä se tunti takaisin. Esim. P 265 joka ajaa tänä yönä numerolla 665 ajaa poikkeusaikatauluilla, niin että Kemijärvelle saavutaan joka tapauksessa 09:50. Aikataulun mukaan Kokkola - Kemi välillä oltaisiin kiritty aikataulu kiinni.
> 
> Tänä yönä on siis kulussa seuraavat junat, jokaisella oma poikkeusaikataulunsa: P 262 -> P 662, P 263 -> P 663, P 264 -> P 664, P 265 -> P 665, P 266 - > P 666, P 269 -> P 669, P 270 -> P 670, P 273 -> P 673 ja P 274 -> P 664. Jokaisen junan poikkeusaikataulut löydät 600-sarjan numerolla VR:n JuKu:sta http://www.vr.fi/fi/index/aikataulut...iedot.html.stx tai Liikenneviraston Junalähdöt-palvelusta: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/sivu/www/f/junalahdot


Nyt siis ymmärrän tilanteen. Tänään tuli ihmeteltyiä, että mikä ihmeen P 663 ?? (Lähtö 18:23), kun satuin olemaan paikalla ja se sattui tulemaan juuri videollekkin  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Nyt siis ymmärrän tilanteen. Tänään tuli ihmeteltyiä, että mikä ihmeen P 663 ?? (Lähtö 18:23), kun satuin olemaan paikalla ja se sattui tulemaan juuri videollekkin


Jep, eli ihan normaali Kolarin yöpikajuna 263, tosin poikkeusaikatauluilla ajanvaihdon vuoksi jonka vuoksi on numerolla 663. Poikkeusaikataulut tehty juurikin siksi ettei junat sitten kulje yöllä tunnin myöhässä. Tosin poikkeusaikatauluja ei VR:n verkkokauppaan oltu pistetty, vaan siellä näkyy ihan normaalit ajat. Ainoastaan P 265 (665) (Helsinki - Kemijärvi) ja P 274 (674) (Kemijärvi - Helsinki) ehtii normaalilla aikataulullaan pääteasemalleen, tosin osa pysähdyksistä on poikkeusaikatauluilla. Kaikki muut junat ovat määräasemillaan hiukan myöhemmin kuin normaalisti.

----------


## zige94

1.4.

Tänä yönä on kulussa P 614. Kokoonpanona on Sr2 + Edr + Edo. Juna kuljettaa bilehiluja ja kaiken maailman kujeilijoita Oulusta Kajaanin, Pieksämäen, Tampereen ja Turun kautta Helsinkiin.

Saiko kukaan kuvattua tätä tai onko menossa kuvaamaan? Keskiyön paikkeilla on lähtenyt Rovaniemeltä.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/ensimmainen_oh...teessa/6558542

----------


## Karosa

> Saiko kukaan kuvattua tätä tai onko menossa kuvaamaan? Keskiyön paikkeilla on lähtenyt Rovaniemeltä.


Kokoonpano: Sr2 3220+Edr 28701+Edo 28602.

----------


## zige94

> 1.4.
> 
> Tänä yönä on kulussa P 614. Kokoonpanona on Sr2 + Edr + Edo. Juna kuljettaa bilehiluja ja kaiken maailman kujeilijoita Oulusta Kajaanin, Pieksämäen, Tampereen ja Turun kautta Helsinkiin.
> 
> Saiko kukaan kuvattua tätä tai onko menossa kuvaamaan? Keskiyön paikkeilla on lähtenyt Rovaniemeltä.


Lisätään vielä että Helsingissä pitäisi olla 14:16, pitäisi näkyä ainakin Helsingin aseman saapuvien junien näytöissä, josta selvii saapumislaituri (pitäisi olla 11 mutta muutokset mahdollisia).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 1.4.
> 
> Tänä yönä on kulussa P 614. Kokoonpanona on Sr2 + Edr + Edo. Juna kuljettaa bilehiluja ja kaiken maailman kujeilijoita Oulusta Kajaanin, Pieksämäen, Tampereen ja Turun kautta Helsinkiin.
> 
> Saiko kukaan kuvattua tätä tai onko menossa kuvaamaan? Keskiyön paikkeilla on lähtenyt Rovaniemeltä.
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/ensimmainen_oh...teessa/6558542


Sun linkissäsi on vikaa. Se toimii vain ilman noita otsikkosanoja: http://yle.fi/uutiset/6558542

Mutta kaiken kaikkiaan: Well played, sir.

----------


## zige94

VR taitaa olla pilailu tuulella myös tai sitten kyseessä on tosi bugi (jälkimmäistä veikkaan).

Tänä yönä on siis kulussa taas H 229 ja H 220 pakettikatkojunat. Tällä kertaa tosin siihen pystyy ostaa vyöhykelipun netistä.

Tämä ei ole aprillipila, ei photoshopattu tai muutakaan, vaan ihan tosi juttu kyseessä.

Näin ei siis ole aikasemmin ollut, eli ei ole aikaisemmin näkynyt Lähijuna T sijasta H 229 ja H 220 EIKÄ ole voinut ostaa vyöhykelippua netistä edes kyseiseen junaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Näin ei siis ole aikasemmin ollut, eli ei ole aikaisemmin näkynyt Lähijuna T sijasta H 229 ja H 220 EIKÄ ole voinut ostaa vyöhykelippua netistä edes kyseiseen junaan.


Veikkaisin itse myös bugia, mutta voihan se olla jos VR onkin päivittänyt ja laajentanut tuota verkkokauppaa siten, että sieltä voi jatkossa ostaa myös vyöhykeliput ja näkyy se juna oikealla junanumerolla?

----------


## zige94

> Veikkaisin itse myös bugia, mutta voihan se olla jos VR onkin päivittänyt ja laajentanut tuota verkkokauppaa siten, että sieltä voi jatkossa ostaa myös vyöhykeliput ja näkyy se juna oikealla junanumerolla?


Ei voi, sillä muihin juniin ei löydy vyöhykelippuja. Jostain syystä tuo "taajamajuna" aiheuttaa sen virheen. Ostin kyseisen lipun, pistän kuvan aamuyöllä tuonne mun facebook-sivulle kyseisestä lipusta kun olen sen saanut tulostettua automaatista. Katsotaan onko normaali ABCDEF-vyöhykelippu 2h vaihtoajalla.

EDIT: Katsoin myös muut Eil-junat, ei pysty niihinkään ostamaan. Sama juttu näkyy toukokuun pakettikatkossa. Kesäkuun katkoyö näkyy normaalina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:39 ----------




> VR taitaa olla pilailu tuulella myös tai sitten kyseessä on tosi bugi (jälkimmäistä veikkaan).
> 
> Tänä yönä on siis kulussa taas H 229 ja H 220 pakettikatkojunat. Tällä kertaa tosin siihen pystyy ostaa vyöhykelipun netistä.
> 
> Tämä ei ole aprillipila, ei photoshopattu tai muutakaan, vaan ihan tosi juttu kyseessä.
> 
> Näin ei siis ole aikasemmin ollut, eli ei ole aikaisemmin näkynyt Lähijuna T sijasta H 229 ja H 220 EIKÄ ole voinut ostaa vyöhykelippua netistä edes kyseiseen junaan.



Ja tälläinen lippu tulostui eli ihan aito oikea vyöhykelippu... Ja näiden osto ei pitöisi olla mahdollista. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=432404736851679&set=a.4323042435283  95.1073741828.430914307000722&type=1

----------


## Karosa

2. huhtikuuta. 

H 220 pääsi lähtemään Riihimäeltä n. 15min myöhässä. Syy: jarrulätkä jumissa.

----------


## zige94

> 2. huhtikuuta. 
> 
> H 220 pääsi lähtemään Riihimäeltä n. 15min myöhässä. Syy: jarrulätkä jumissa.


Jarrut siis olivat kunnossa, mutta jarrujen kunnossa osoittava lätkä jumitti eli osoitinlaite, konduktööri kävi toiselta puolelta testaamassa ja siellä toimi joten puhelinsoiton ja värien jälkeen lähdettiin klo 03:29. Eilf 25207 pohjoispään osoittama lätkä.

----------


## Karosa

> Jarrut siis olivat kunnossa, mutta jarrujen kunnossa osoittava lätkä jumitti, konduktööri kävi toiselta puolelta testaamassa ja siellä toimi joten puhelinsoiton ja värien jälkeen lähdettiin klo 03:29. Eilf 25207 pohjoispään osoittama lätkä.


Niin, mä mainitsinkin sen minkä takia oli myöhässä, en sanonut missään vaiheessa ettäkö ne olisivat rikki.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Niin, mä mainitsinkin sen minkä takia oli myöhässä, en sanonut missään vaiheessa ettäkö ne olisivat rikki.


Ja mä vaan täydensin sun viestiäsi.

Korson ja Rekolan välillä vaihdettiin raiteelle 3 ja Tikkurilassa käytetään raidetta 3 kuten menomatkallaki. Raiteella 4, 5 ja 6 on työkoneita ja piuhoja roikkumassa johtuen Tikkurila asemakeskuksen rakentamisesta. Tikkurilan eteläpuolella vaihdettiin takaisin kaupunkiradan itäiselle raiteelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:38 ----------




> Jarrut siis olivat kunnossa, mutta jarrujen kunnossa osoittava lätkä jumitti eli osoitinlaite, konduktööri kävi toiselta puolelta testaamassa ja siellä toimi joten puhelinsoiton ja värien jälkeen lähdettiin klo 03:29. Eilf 25207 pohjoispään osoittama lätkä.


Ja tässä kuvassa siis punaista osoittava jarrujen "osoitinlaite"

----------


## zige94

3.-4.4. klo 21-n. 01:30

Junaliikenne on seissyt Tampereella/lähimaastossa n. klo 20-21 alkaen Liikenneviraston liikenteenohjausjärjestelmään ilmenneen vian vuoksi. Osa junista oli päässyt asemalle, muttei sieltä pois (esim. 181, 265). Tilanne raukesi klo 01:11 jolloin näkyi ensimmäinen liikehdintä Tampereen alueella kun S 94 pääsi parin tunnin odottelun jälkeen lipumaan Järvensivusta asemalle. S 60 mm. joutui odottamana koko ajan Amurissa.

Tarkemmin tästä täältä, kuvassa näkyy myös tilanne klo 01:25.

Iltasanomat, Iltalehti, YLE. Ylen uutisissa on jännä maininta "Torstaina kello 1.20 mennessä vikaa ei vielä oltu saatu korjattua.", junat kyllä liikkuvat normaalisti Tampereella. Lisätään vielä jälkikäteen: Aamulehden mukaan junat ovat saatu liikkeenne "kampea käyttämällä", eli väännetty kammella vaihteita oikeaan asentoon.

Aamulehti, tämä on pitempi juttu kuin muut. (kiitos Ultrix linkistä facebookissa!)

Tietojeni mukaan ainakin S 60 olisi korvattu busseilla Tampere - Helsinki väliltä ja S 60:n päästyään asemalla n. 01:38 matkustajat siirrettiin S 94:ään joka pääsi matkaan 02:26. Hitaat toiminnat johtuu siis siitä että toistaiseksi vieläkin Tampereella joudutaan kaikki vaihteet kampeemaan käsin oikeaan asentoon. Saa nähdä onko aamuun mennessä kunnossa...

IC 93 pääse Tampereen asemalle 02:10 ja veturin vaihdon jälkeen liikkeelle Jyväskylään 02:41. IC2 185 on pääsemässä Tampereen asemalla juuri nyt klo 02:53, aikataulun mukainen aika 22:52. Myös P 273 ja IC2 189 on lähtenyt peräkanaa Toijalan asemalla seisottuaan kohti Tamperetta.

3.3. n. klo 19:30

Nuori nainen lähti seikkailemaan raiteille Helsingin asemalla. Vartijat juoksivat raiteille, väistelivät junia ja hakivat naisen pois, Iltalehti.

----------


## zige94

Tampereen liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän vika vaikutti jokaiseen yöpikajunaan. 266 saapuu juuri kirjoitus hetkellä Pasilan autojuna-asemalla, n. 2h30min myöhässä. Siirrossa junassa oli De ja EFiti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:17 ----------

VR:n JunaBlogin kirjoitus viime yön kaaoksesta.

Mm. kaikkia yöpikajunien autovaunujen vaihtotöitä ei voitu Tampereella tehdä vaan ovat tulleet tänään päiväjunissa. Ongelma oli saatu korjattua n. klo 05:30 mennessä. P 269 oli pahiten myöhässä, yli 5tuntia. Korjataan, P 273 oli pahiten myöhässä, tällä hetkellä 5h ja 50min. 273:n myöhästyminen johtuu siitä että sen autovaunut laitettiin Tampereella eteen, eli ei tehty normaaleja järjestelytöitä Tampereella. Joten autovaunuja joudutaan irroittamaan edestä sekä takaanta ja pistämään sitten takaisin vielä Rovaniemelle jatkavat autovaunut.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> De


Mikä oli? 15151515

----------


## Karosa

> Mikä oli?


Aggregaattivaunu, Kemijärven yöjunissa on tuollainen syöttämässä vaunuille sähköä:
http://vaunut.org/kuva/52677?tag0=8%7CDe%7C

----------


## zige94

> Aggregaattivaunu, Kemijärven pikajunissa taitaa mennä tuollainen aina 1 per juna:
> http://vaunut.org/kuva/52677?tag0=8%7CDe%7C


Jep, tosin Rovaniemi - Kemijärvi välillä vain, eli yksi riittää tuolle välillä. Huollossa käy Ilmalassa, mutta yleensä kylläkin siirrossa junaparissa 265/274 joissa se myös Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi välillä seilaa. Jostain syystä oli nyt sitten 266:ssa EFiti:n kanssa. Dv12:ssahan, joka sitä Rovaniemi - Kemijärvi väliä kiskoo, ei ole 1500V syöttöä joten virta pitää aggregaatti-vaunusta hommata.

----------


## Karosa

> ....Huollossa käy Ilmalassa....Jostain syystä oli nyt sitten 266:ssa EFiti:n kanssa.


Josko se oli menossa sinne huoltoon Ilmalaan.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Josko se oli menossa sinne huoltoon Ilmalaan.


No niinhän se oli, kannattaa lukea viesti loppuun  :Wink:  Jostain syystä oli 266:ssa 274:n sijaan, niinhän viestistä käy ilmi vaikka toisella sananrakenteella  :Smile:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Aggregaattivaunu, Kemijärven yöjunissa on tuollainen syöttämässä vaunuille sähköä:
> http://vaunut.org/kuva/52677?tag0=8%7CDe%7C


Ok, aina oppii uutta.

----------


## zige94

4.4.

Viime yön Tampereen ongelmien vuoksi 4.4. oli poikkeuksellisia veturikiertoja: 273:n veturi siirtyy normaalisti junaan P 710 (Rovaniemi - Kuopio), mutta 6tunnin myöhästymisen vuoksi P 710:n veti Dv12 2614. Lisäksi P 401:n veturi ei ollut saapunut Ouluun ajoissa, joten sen veti Oulusta Rovaniemelle Dr16 2813. Veturikierron vuoksi 401:n veturi siirtyy 266:een joten yöpikajuna 266:n veti Rovaniemeltä Ouluun Dr16 2813 ja Oulussa vaihdettiin keulille Sr1 3018.

----------


## zige94

5.4. klo 18:30

Junaliikenne on pysäytetty Keravan ja Hyvinkään välillä. Syynä miehen tekemä uhkaus hypätä sillalta alas Kyrölän ja Palopuron välillä.




> Junaliikenne on pysäytetty pääradalla uhkailun vuoksi. VR:n liikenneohjauskeskus sai Keski-Uudenmaan pelastuslaitokselta pyynnön katkaista virta pääradan ajojohtimista Kyrölän-Palopuron välillä kello 18.30.
> 
> IS:n tietojen mukaan viranomaispyynnön syy on ylikulkusillalle asettunut mies, joka on antanut ymmärtää hyppäävänsä radalle.


 IltaSanomien uutinen




> Liikennetiedotteet
> 5.4. klo 19.38 Myöhästymisiä kaukojunaliikenteessä
> 
> - Pendolino (S 59) klo 18.30 Helsingistä Ouluun on aikataulustaan myöhässä noin 60 minuuttia 
> 
> - Pendolino (S 1059) klo 18.30 Helsingistä Seinäjoelle on aikataulustaan myöhässä noin 60 minuuttia 
> 
> - InterCity (IC 179) klo 18.06 Helsingistä Poriin on aikataulustaan myöhässä noin 60 minuuttia 
> 
> ...


Z-juna 9867 ja muut oikoradan junat ohittavat seisovat junat kaupunkiradan kautta Lahteen mennessä.


Seisovien junien lista ja sijainnit

----------


## joht. Nyman

> 5.4. klo 18:30
> 
> Junaliikenne on pysäytetty Keravan ja Hyvinkään välillä. Syynä miehen tekemä uhkaus hypätä sillalta alas Kyrölän ja Palopuron välillä.
> 
> IltaSanomien uutinen


Iltiksen juttuun tulee snadi tarkennus aivan kohta.

EDIT 5.4.2013 klo 20.18: Finrail Oy mainittu jutussa.

----------


## zige94

> 5.4. klo 18:30
> 
> Junaliikenne on pysäytetty Keravan ja Hyvinkään välillä. Syynä miehen tekemä uhkaus hypätä sillalta alas Kyrölän ja Palopuron välillä.
> 
> IltaSanomien uutinen
> 
> 
> 
> Z-juna 9867 ja muut oikoradan junat ohittavat seisovat junat kaupunkiradan kautta Lahteen mennessä.
> ...


Ja junaliikenne on juuri lähtenyt käyntiin. Helsingistä 20:19 ja 20:41 lähtevät H/R-junat myöhästyy sillä kyseisten vuorojen kalustot on vieläkin matkalla Helsinkiin... Ellei esim. H-junalla klo 20:48 napata jostain esim. sameja. Ensimmäinen paikan ohittanut juna oli S 59.


Tarkempi sijainti oli Purolan kohdalla jonne ensimmäinen juna (IC2 179) oli pysäytetty.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:22 ----------

Ylläolevan vuoksi ainakin seuraava juna ajetaan kahdella Sm2:lla:

R-juna 9721 Helsingistä klo 20:19.
H-juna 9725 Helsingistä klo 20:48 jouduttiin perumaan kaluston puutteen vuoksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:22 ----------

S 53:n vikana ollut yksikkö 7014 savutti Kokkolan lähettyvillä. Yksikkö jätettiin Kokkolaan tutkittavaksi, tai uutisen mukaan tutkittavaksi, se olisi kyllä muutenkin sinne jätetty niinkuin normaalistikkin.

YLE:n uutinen

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:22 ----------




> Ylläolevan vuoksi ainakin seuraava juna ajetaan kahdella Sm2:lla:
> 
> R-juna 9721 Helsingistä klo 20:19.
> H-juna 9725 Helsingistä klo 20:48 jouduttiin perumaan kaluston puutteen vuoksi.


R-juna 9727 ajetaan Sm2-kalustolla, pysähtyy samalla tavalla kuin peruttu 9725.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:22 ----------

5.4.

Epäonni rautateillä jatkuu. Vähän aikaa sitten oli liikenne pysähdyksissä Tampereella, syynä liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä ilmennyt vika. Jotenkin deja vu tunne tulee kun miettii pari päivää taaksepäin. Liikenne näyttäisi tosin kulkevan jo, tälläinen tiedote VR:n sivuilla:

5.4. klo 22.43 Häiriö liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä Tampereen asemalla
Junaiikenne myöhästelee Tampereen asemalla liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä olevan häiriön vuoksi. Häiriö vaikuttaa kaikkiin Tampereelta lähteviin ja Tampereelle saapuviin juniin.


Lisätään vielä että junaliikenne näyttäisi olevan silti pysähdyksissä Tampereen asemalla. Mm. H 475 Poriin (lähtöaika klo 22:05) ei ole vieläkään päässyt asemalta lähtemään. Tosin nyt näytti P 269 saapuneen Tampereella, tosin kylläkin laiturille 1 normaalin laituri 3:n sijasta.

----------


## Madmax

> Lisätään vielä että junaliikenne näyttäisi olevan silti pysähdyksissä Tampereen asemalla. Mm. H 475 Poriin (lähtöaika klo 22:05) ei ole vieläkään päässyt asemalta lähtemään. Tosin nyt näytti P 269 saapuneen Tampereella, tosin kylläkin laiturille 1 normaalin laituri 3:n sijasta.


Ilmeisesti tuo junat kartalla palvelu ei kerro koko totuutta kun kyseinen juna on sen mukaan Viialassa odottamassa pääsyä Tampereelle

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti tuo junat kartalla palvelu ei kerro koko totuutta kun kyseinen juna on sen mukaan Viialassa odottamassa pääsyä Tampereelle


Sori, 263:sta oli kyse, ei 269:stä. 263 on myös jatkanut jo matkaa Tampereelta ja 265 on sinne saapunut. H 9715 on jo kohta Tampere tavaran kohdalla.

Ilmeisesti H 475 on korvattu takseilla/linja-autoilla sillä liikenne kulkee Tampereellakin jo, mutta 475 seisoo vieläkin paikallaan. EDIT: Näköjään lähtenyt liikkeellä 23:26.

----------


## Madmax

> Sori, 263:sta oli kyse, ei 269:stä. 263 on myös jatkanut jo matkaa Tampereelta ja 265 on sinne saapunut. H 9715 on jo kohta Tampere tavaran kohdalla.
> 
> Ilmeisesti H 475 on korvattu takseilla/linja-autoilla sillä liikenne kulkee Tampereellakin jo, mutta 475 seisoo vieläkin paikallaan. EDIT: Näköjään lähtenyt liikkeellä 23:26.


H475 lähti Tampereelta juuri viestisi aikoihin

----------


## zige94

> H475 lähti Tampereelta juuri viestisi aikoihin


Jep huomasin. Outoudet kuitenkin jatkuvat sillä 9715 näyttäisi ajaneen Tampere tavaran sivulle, ihan oikeaan laitaan. Mutta kulkutietojen mukaan se olisi 23:32 saapunut Tampereelle, vaikkei se asemalla kyllä ole käynyt.

EDIT: Nyt näyttäisi ajavan talleilla/varikkoraiteille. On taidettu matkustajat siirtää toiseen junaan jossain? Perkiölle näytti menevän tutimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------

Ei helkutti... Mitä tämä nyt on... Junaliikenne on keskeytynyt TAAS samasta syystä.

"5.4. klo 23.46 Junaliikenne Tampereen asemalla keskeytynyt
Junaliikenne Tampereen asemalla on keskeytynyt toistamiseen klo 23.30. Keskeytyksen syynä on häiriö liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä. Häiriö koskee kaikkia Tampereelle saapuvia ja Tampereelta lähteviä junia.

Korjaustöiden arvioidaan kestävän muutaman tunnin."

Ketä kiinnostaa asia niin voi seurata täältä sekä osallistua keskusteluun.


EDIT 23:58: Liikenne on taas käynnissä. "5.4. klo 23.52 Junaliikenne Tampereen asemalla palautumassa normaaliksi 
Junaliikenne Tampereen asemalla on palautumassa vähitellen normaaliksi. Keskeytyksen syynä oli häiriö liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä. "    Järjestelmällä näyttää mieli vaihtelevan kovasti...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------

Tein tämän päivän ongelmista pienen blogimerkinnän kuvasivustolleni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------

5.4.

H 9867 ja 9876 (Z-juna klo 19:41 Helsingistä ja 21:17 Lahdesta) ajettiin kahdella Sm1-kalustolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 6.4.2013 klo 3:06 ---------- Previous Post was on 5.4.2013 at 21:36 ----------

6.4.

Tampere - Pori rataosuudella ei ole liikennettä ainakaan lauantaina tavarajunan 28 vaunun suistuttua raiteilta. Kaikki Tampereen ja Porin väliset junat korvataan toistaiseksi linja-autoilla.




> Liikenneviraston Rataliikennekeskuksen mukaan Raumalle menevästä tavarajunasta suistui aamuyöllä kiskoilta 28 vaunua. Syytä ei tiedetä.
> 
> Rataosuus Tampereen ja Porin välillä on poikki ainakin lauantain.
> 
> - On tämä epätavallista. Onnettomuustutkintakeskus menee paikalle tutkimaan tapausta, sanoo liikennepäällikkö Jari Lindström Liikennevirastosta.


YLE:n uutinen

----------


## zige94

> 6.4.
> 
> Tampere - Pori rataosuudella ei ole liikennettä ainakaan lauantaina tavarajunan 28 vaunun suistuttua raiteilta. Kaikki Tampereen ja Porin väliset junat korvataan toistaiseksi linja-autoilla.
> 
> 
> 
> YLE:n uutinen


Yksi raide on saatu raivattua ja sillä voidaan liikennöidä diesel-veturilla. Suistuneet vaunut on laskettu uudelleen päivänvalossa ja vaunuja on toisen YLE:n uutisen mukaan (linkki perässä) 13 ja toisen 17... YLE:n uutinen 

Hyvä kuvasarja vaunut.orgissa onnettomuuspaikalta




> Tampereen ja Porin välinen henkilöjunaliikenne saadaan tänään uudelleen käyntiin öisen tavaravaunuonnettomuuden jäljiltä.
> 
> Liikenneviraston Rataliikennekeskuksesta kerrotaan, että Vammalan kohdalla yksi raide on saatu avattua iltapäivällä diesel-veturiliikenteelle.
> 
> 
> Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen mukaan Raumalle menevästä tavarajunasta suistui kiskoilta lauantaina aamuyöllä 13 vaunua Vammalan kohdalla, joista kolme on kaatunut. Syytä ei tiedetä. Onnettomuus ei aiheuttanut henkilövahinkoja.
> 
> Onnettomuuspaikan lopullinen raivaus ja radan kunnostus kestää vielä päiviä, kerrotaan Rataliikennekeskuksesta.

----------


## zige94

8.4.

S 45:stä on tiputettu toinen runko Tampereella pois ja jatkanut Ouluun päin ainoastaan yhdellä rungolla. Seinäjoella toisesta rungosta piti tulla 61 Vaasaan ja 62:na tulla takaisin, mutta todennäköisesti ajetaan korvaavalla kalustolla, eri asia sitten että mistä tämä korvaava kalusto tulee. Seinäjoelta 61 on kuitenkin lähtenyt klo 12:37 ja 45 ollut siellä vasta 12:57. Ehkä Seinäjoelta on otettu jokin Vaasan taajiksen runko tai vararunko?


EDIT: S 62 on peruttu Seinäjoki - Helsinki välillä. Korvaavalla rungolla ajetaan ilmeisesti Vaasa - Seinäjoki kuitenkin. Seinäjoki - Helsinki välin matkustajat viedään junalla IC 54. Tässä kohtaa kuitenkin herää mulla ihmetys, miksi ei korvaavalla rungolla ajeta Seinäjoen sijasta Tampereelle asti ja sieltä sitten IC2 180:lla Helsinkiin. Tällä tavalla matkustajat myöhästyisivät ainoastaan 22minuuttia. 54:lla ne on 1h22min myöhemmin perillä eli VR joutuu korvaamaan lippujen hinnasta.

Kuva S 61:ssä olleesta rungosta ja S 62:ssa Vaasa-Seinäjoki välillä olleesta rungosta vaunut.orgissa.

Tuli mieleen että ehkei Sr1-vetoinen korvaava runko ehtisi ajoissa Tampereelle, sillä kulkeehan 140km/h juna reilusti hitaammin kuin 200-220km/h juna ja täten on parhaaksi laskettu ajaa juna vain Seinäjoelle asti.





> 8.4. klo 13.45 Muutoksia junaliikenteessä
> Vaasasta klo 15.00 Helsinkiin lähtevä Pendolino-juna (S 62) on peruttu Seinäjoen ja Helsingin välillä. Matkustajat ohjataan Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin klo 16.38 lähtevään InterCity-junaan (IC 54).

----------


## zige94

8.4.

Pendolino 79 Helsingistä Kajaaniin alkoi osoittamaan mieltä Harjussa jonka jälkeen on körötellyt Mikkeliin n. 50km/h vauhtia. Sieltä matkustajat siirrettiin bussiin joka ajaa loppumatkan aina Kajaaniin asti. S 79 näyttäisi kuitenkin vielä köröttelevän n. 50km/h kohti Pieksämäkeä. JuKuun on merkitty että lähtö olisi Mikkelistä ollut jo peruttu mutta Pieksämäelle saapuisi normaalisti, näkyy jopa arvioitu aikakin. Siitä eteenpäin olisi peruttu. Runkona on 7012.




> 8.4. klo 21.28 Pendolino (S 79) korvataan linja-autolla välillä Mikkeli-Kajaani 
> Pendolino (S 79) Helsingistä klo 19.12 Kajaaniin on peruttu teknisen vian vuoksi välillä Mikkeli-Kajaani. Juna korvataan Mikkelin ja Kajaanin välillä linja-autolla. Linja-auto lähtee Mikkelistä noin klo 22.30. Matkustajia pyydetään varautumaan pidentyneeseen matka-aikaan.


S 84 on tänään aamulla peruttuna välillä Kuopio - Pieksämäki, sillä sen runko ajetaan siirtona Kajaaniin josta lähtee S 70:nä Helsinkiin. Kuopion ja Pieksämäen välillä matkustajat 5-6minuuttia myöhempään kulkevaan S 70:een.

En tiedä meinataanko tuo 79:n runko korjata Pieksämäellä ja ajattaa sitten sieltä 84, vai tuleeko jostain joku vararunko tai Ilmalasta tms. toinen pendo.

Täydennetään vielä että vahvistetun tiedon mukaan 79:n kaikki matkustajat jatkoivat bussilla Mikkelistä Kajaaniin ja 79 ajoi tyhjänä Pieksämäelle jonne jäi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:07 ----------

8.4.

Ihminen jäi varhain aamulla tavarajunan alle Mikkelissä

----------


## zige94

10.4.

Järvenpäässä on sattunut henkilövahinko noin klo 13:45. Liikenne kulkee jo mutta vain yhtä raidetta pitkin. Onnettomuusjuna on todennäköisesti IC 49.

EDIT 14:43: IC 49 pääsi jatkamaan matkaansa n. tunnin myöhässä.


IC2 175 kulussa Ilmalan vararungolla, veturina Sr1 3009. Kaveri soitti ja kertoi, kiirehdin radan varteen jolloin tajusin että muisitkortti on koneessa enkä ehtinyt kaivaa varakorttia laukusta.. Tyydyin sittem vain ihailemaan  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

11.4.

Vaunut.orgissa on havainto että toinen Edo (28602) olisi saapunut tänään Ilmalaan. Ensimmäinen Edo on käynyt myös koeajolla, ilmeisesti n. 09:00 - 14:38 välillä, sillä itse en ole sitä nähnyt liikkeellä ja ennen yhdeksää oli vielä Ilmalassa (näköhavainto). Koeajon kokoonpanona oli Sr2 3210 + Ed 28105 + Edfs 28330 ja Edo 28601.

Linkki vaunut.orgin havaintoon, jossa liitteenä myös kuva.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------

11.4.

Sr2 3220:ssa on myös saanut Edo-ohjausvaunujen hallintalaitteet ohjaamoon, kuva. On siis ollut jonkin aikaa, mutta ensimmäinen havainto minulla ja ensimmäinen havainto täällä. Kyseiset ohjauslaitteet ovat varmuudella siis nyt vetureistta 3201-3217 ja 3220.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------

11.4.

H 9551 (N-juna klo 19:21 Helsingistä) oli kulussa jostain syystä yhdellä Sm1-rungolla. Ollut varmasti aika ahdasta...

----------


## zige94

12.4.

S 91 teki/tekee ylimääräiset pysähdykset Riihimäelle, Hämeenlinnaan ja Toijalaan, sillä IC 55 on myöhässä teknisen vian vuoksi noin 30minuuttia, eikä S 91 ehtisi odottamaan Tampereelle IC 55:n kyydissä Riihimäeltä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Toijalasta tulevia matkustajia. Tämän vuoksi S 91 pysähtyy suoraan ko. asemilla ja poimii "omansa" kyytiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:30 ----------




> 12.4.
> 
> S 91 teki/tekee ylimääräiset pysähdykset Riihimäelle, Hämeenlinnaan ja Toijalaan, sillä IC 55 on myöhässä teknisen vian vuoksi noin 30minuuttia, eikä S 91 ehtisi odottamaan Tampereelle IC 55:n kyydissä Riihimäeltä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Toijalasta tulevia matkustajia. Tämän vuoksi S 91 pysähtyy suoraan ko. asemilla ja poimii "omansa" kyytiin.


91 teki ylimääräisen pysähdyksen myös Lievestuorelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 12.4.
> 
> S 91 teki/tekee ylimääräiset pysähdykset Riihimäelle, Hämeenlinnaan ja Toijalaan, sillä IC 55 on myöhässä teknisen vian vuoksi noin 30minuuttia, eikä S 91 ehtisi odottamaan Tampereelle IC 55:n kyydissä Riihimäeltä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Toijalasta tulevia matkustajia. Tämän vuoksi S 91 pysähtyy suoraan ko. asemilla ja poimii "omansa" kyytiin.


IC 55:ssä oli oviongelmia. Lähtö Pasilata viivästyi 29 minuuttia. Lukuisia junia päästettiin sen ohi jo siinä. Tikkurilassakin pysähdysaika venyi samasta syystä. Sielläkin päästettiin ohi yksi veturivetoinen paikallisjuna. Tosin sen jälkeen viisvitonen ohitti vastaavat paikallisjunat heti Keravan aseman pohjoispuolella ja Hyvinkäällä. Riihimäelle saavuttiin yli puoli tuntia myöhässä, samoin Hämeenlinnaan, jossa poistuin junasta.

----------


## zige94

13.3.

"Töhrijä sumutti kaasua konduktöörin silmille", Metro.fi. Miten TAAS M-junan reitillä sotketaan juna... Kaikkia tapauksia ei uutisoida, mutta mun havainnon mukaan on vähintään kerran kuukaudessa ollut M-juna sotkettuna... En yhtään ihmettele että M-junan yöliikenne lopetettiin, jos päivällä/illallakin siellä tapahtuu vaikka mitä... Vartijat taisivat ilmeisesti samassa junassa kuitenkin olla, jos olivat ymmärtääkseni saaneet yhden saman tien kiinni?

----------


## Prompter

15.4.

Sm4 6x03:een on vaihdettu oikean pirteän vihreät penkinkankaat! Myös lattia on tummempi ja ikkunat läpäisevät valoa aiempaa vähemmän. Havainto tehty tänään Helsingistä klo 19:41 lähteneestä Z-junasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 15.4.
> 
> Sm4 6x03:een on vaihdettu oikean pirteän vihreät penkinkankaat! Myös lattia on tummempi ja ikkunat läpäisevät valoa aiempaa vähemmän. Havainto tehty tänään Helsingistä klo 19:41 lähteneestä Z-junasta.


VR:n Junablogista löytyy juttu Sm4-junien sisäilmeen uudistamisesta.

----------


## zige94

> 15.4.
> 
> Sm4 6x03:een on vaihdettu oikean pirteän vihreät penkinkankaat! Myös lattia on tummempi ja ikkunat läpäisevät valoa aiempaa vähemmän. Havainto tehty tänään Helsingistä klo 19:41 lähteneestä Z-junasta.


Niinhän on, sama tehdään myös kaikkiin muihin Sm4-juniin. Lisää tieto täältä: http://www.junablogi.fi/ 15.4. kirjoitetussa artikkelissa (suoraa linkkia ei anna jostain syystä), samasta linkistä löytyy myös kuviakin.

13.4. on kai ollut ensiesiintyminen, tai ainakin ensimmäinen havainto siitä, H 9651:ssä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:10 ----------

16.4. (ennakkotiedotus harrastajille)

Edo-ohjausvaunu on huomenna esitteillä ilmeisesti kahteen kertaan, toinen on n. 10-11:30, jolloin vaunu esitellään VR:n omalle henkilökunnalle, vaunun sisälle ei siis pääse muut kuin VR:n työntekijät henkilökorteillaan, mutta ulkona tietysti voi kuvia Edo:sta ottaa, niin kuin VR on itsekkin esim. Facebook-sivuillaan todennut. Toisesta kerrasta ei ole mitään tietoa milloin tämä on, mutta toinen kerta on sitten ns. lehdistötilaisuus, jossa esitellään lehdistölle Edo sekä VR:n Veturi kanta-asiakas ohjelman arvonnassa kymmenelle arvonnan voittaneille.

----------


## zige94

> Niinhän on, sama tehdään myös kaikkiin muihin Sm4-juniin. Lisää tieto täältä: http://www.junablogi.fi/ 15.4. kirjoitetussa artikkelissa (suoraa linkkia ei anna jostain syystä), samasta linkistä löytyy myös kuviakin.
> 
> 13.4. on kai ollut ensiesiintyminen, tai ainakin ensimmäinen havainto siitä, H 9651:ssä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:10 ----------
> 
> 16.4. (ennakkotiedotus harrastajille)
> 
> Edo-ohjausvaunu on huomenna esitteillä ilmeisesti kahteen kertaan, toinen on n. 10-11:30, jolloin vaunu esitellään VR:n omalle henkilökunnalle, vaunun sisälle ei siis pääse muut kuin VR:n työntekijät henkilökorteillaan, mutta ulkona tietysti voi kuvia Edo:sta ottaa, niin kuin VR on itsekkin esim. Facebook-sivuillaan todennut. Toisesta kerrasta ei ole mitään tietoa milloin tämä on, mutta toinen kerta on sitten ns. lehdistötilaisuus, jossa esitellään lehdistölle Edo sekä VR:n Veturi kanta-asiakas ohjelman arvonnassa kymmenelle arvonnan voittaneille.


10:18 saapui asemalle laiturille 11. Täysvihreä runko, perästä lueteltuna Edo 28602, Rx, Edfs, Ed 28093 ja Sr2 3203. Video kokoonpanosta ja saapumisesta tulossa sekä kattava kuva kokoelma vaunusta ja testirungosta tulossa.

Kuvat löytyvät täältä (osa vielä latautumassa) ja Edo:n saapumisvideo sekä Edo:n "testirungon" kokoonpanosta (pitäisi näkyä n. 45min päästä), paitsi normaaliin testirunkoon ei taida Rx kuulua ollenkaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ex


Rx.

...oli se toinen vaunu Helsingistä lukien.

----------


## zige94

> Rx.
> 
> ...oli se toinen vaunu Helsingistä lukien.


Jep niinhän se oli, ajatusvirhe vain  :Smile:  Siellähän oli komeat kauttaukset ja kaikki (joista ikkunan läpi otetut kuvat löytyy myös piakkoin tästä linkistä), medialle siis tarkoitettu ja täysi siihen jälkimmäiseen tulla myös VR:n isoja kihoja sekä Veturi-arvonnan voittajat. Vaunuhan siivottiin henkilökunnalle esittelyn jälkeen.

----------


## zige94

18.4.

IC 922:n Eipt 27376-vaunun ikkuna hajosi palasiksi ajolangan irrottua ja osuttua ikkunaan. Muutama matkustaja loukkaantui lievästi. Iltalehden uutinen

Ainakin junat IC2 87, IC2 88, IC 917 ja IC 928 on korvattu linja-autoilla Jämsä-Jyväskylä väli. Lisäksi IC 922 (onnettomuusjuna) on myöhässä n. 80minuuttia. 922 hinattiin Dv12:lla Jämsän asemalle.

EDIT 18:07: Kaikki loppupäivän junat on korvattu linja-autoilla välillä Jämsä-Jyväskylä.

----------


## Prompter

19.4.

A 41 -salonkivaunu IC 114:n perässä.

----------


## kuukanko

23.4.2013

Sm5 24 M-junassa

----------


## TEP70

24.4.2013

Sm5 #26 hinattiin Turusta Ilmalaan Dv12 2703:lla. Hivenen hämmentävä näky Pasilan asemalla.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> 24.4.2013
> 
> Sm5 #26 hinattiin Turusta Ilmalaan Dv12 2703:lla. Hivenen hämmentävä näky Pasilan asemalla.


Kävivät jostain syystä tällä kertaa Linnunlaulussa kääntymässä...  :Eek:  Yleensä on painettu silloilta varikolle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 23.4.2013
> 
> Sm5 24 M-junassa


Sm5 #24 on ollut liikenteessä ainakin parisen viikkoa. Itse näin sen ensimmäisen kerran Keravan kaupunkiradalla perjantaina 12.4. En silloin tullut selvittäneeksi, oliko yksiköstä liikennehavaintoja missään, niin jäi sitten minulta kokonaan ilmoittama tämä(kin) bongaus.

----------


## zige94

28.4.

Edo on koeajolla, jokunen aika sitten ohitti kuuleman mukaan Toijalan matkalla Tampereen suuntaan. Veturina Edo:n testiveturina tunnettu Sr2 3210.

EDIT: Jatkoi Viinikasta suoraan Järvensivun kautta Jyväskylään päin, eli ei käynyt Tampereen asemalla ollenkaan.
EDIT2: Tämän kuvan perusteella testi kokoonpanossa ei suinkaan ole vain yksi Edo, vaan Edot 01 ja 02 ovat molemmat mukana.

Lisätään vielä että on todennäköisesti Kontiomäelle menossa, siellä kuulemma joku testirata.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisätään vielä että on todennäköisesti Kontiomäelle menossa, siellä kuulemma joku testirata.


http://vaunut.org/kuva/56099

Testiradalla on erilaisia mutkia, jopa väärään suuntaan kallistettuja ja muita "väärin" rakennettuja. Jos telit toimivat niissä mutkissa, toimivat ne kaikissa oikeinkin tehdyissä.

----------


## aki

Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota flirttien todella likaiseen ulkopintaan, ainoastaan junien päädyt näyttävät puhtailta mutta muuten ulkoseinät näyttävät pinttyneen likaisilta. Onko pesulinjassa jotain vikaa vai miksi ne ovat päässeet niin likaiseen kuntoon?

----------


## zige94

2.5.

Edo:jen testaus Laajakankaan testiradalla on saatu päätökseen ja Edo:t ovat matkalla takaisin Ilmalaan. Tulevat todennäköisesti reittiä Kontiomäki-Kajaani-Iisalmi-Pieksämäki-Jyväskylä-Tampere (ei käy asemalla)-Riihimäki-Ilmala. Tällä hetkellä kulkee S 94:n edellä mutta uskon että päästää jossain vaiheessa S 94:n edelleen ja tulee sen perässä. Mutta 100% varmaa tietoa ei ole, mutta ymmärtääkseni testirungon sn on pienempi tällä hetkellä, tai ainakin menomatkalla Laajakankaalle oli näin.

Toinen Edo:ista on myös kääntynyt Laajakankaalla, jonka huomaa tästä kuvasta. Testirungon kokoonpano on Sr2 3210, Edfs 28324, Edo 28602 ja Edo 28601.

----------


## zige94

Ja kokoonpano ohitti Tapanilan klo 01:59. Videolla ja kuvana (pahottelen kuvan tarkennuksen epäonnistumista)

----------


## zige94

4.5.

Junat Kartalla-sovelluksessa näkyy tällä hetkellä P 551. Kellään tietoa tästä Venäjän tilausjunasta? Oikoradalla viilettään, kohta ilmeisesti Lahteen saapumassa.

----------


## zige94

5.5.

H 9864:n (Z-juna klo 18:17 Lahdesta) matka oli tänään kaikkea muuta kuin normaali.

Ensiksi: 9864:n kalusto, joka oli saapunut hetkeä aikaisemmin H 323:ssa päätettiin ottaakin H 328:aan, koska 328:n (Lahti-Riihimäki taajis klo 18:06) kalusto, jonka piti tulla junasta 9855, oli myöhässä n. 50 minuuttia teknisen vian vuoksi Haarajoen ja Mäntsälän välillä.

Klo 17:58 tuli kuulutus, että yksikkö lähteekin Riihimäelle ja "meidän juna tulee joskus." Mentiin ulos odottamaan lisäinfoa. Liikenteenohjauskeskus oli vähän jäljessä, koska laituritauluihin vaihtui oikeat tiedot vasta klo 18:04, eli raiteelle 3 ilmestyi että juna lähtee poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 2. 328 pääsi lähtemään sitten ajoissa.

N. 18:20 ilmestyi Z-junalle uusi lähtöaika, klo 18:40. Juna saapui lopulta Lahteen klo 18:36, eli 54 minuuttia omasta aikataulustaan myöhässä. Matkustajat ulos ja uudet sisään. 18:42 piti lopulta lähteä, mutta konduktööri juoksikin pihalle, ilmeisesti katsomaan jarruja tms. Lopulta lähdettiin 18:46, aikataulusta 29 min myöhässä. Nopeutta koko matkan oli vain n. 120km/h, meidät vietiin siis sillä rikkinäisellä yksiköllä Helsinkiin. Yksikkö oli Sm4 6320.

Epäonni ei kuitenkaan loppunut tähän: 19:27 jouduttiin pysähtymään Kytömaalle, ilmeisesti edelliselle opastimelle ennen siltaa. Vähän ennen kun oltiin pysähdytty, kuului jotain outoja ääniä suoraan alta pyöristä. Hetken päästä konduktööri kiiruhtaa matkustamosta ohjaamoon ja huikkaa samalla että radalla on rojua, juttelee kuljettajan kanssa, kävelee ohitsemme oville ja huikkasee vain "radalla on polkupyörä." Konduktööri avaa oven ja häviää jonnekin. Hetken kuluttua kuuluu outoa kolinaa jostain junan oikeasta laidasta, ihan kuin konduktööri olisi sieltä jotain kaivanut pois. 19:34 tulee sisälle, menee ohjaamoon ja sanoo kuljettajalle, että jatketaan matkaa. Vähän vielä kuuluu outoa kolinaa junan kiihdyttäessä.

Keravalla oltiin 19:38, eli n. 40 min myöhässä aikataulusta. Juna jäi odottamaan vielä, että IC 10 pääsee ohitse ja lähtöaika muuttui kuvassa näkyvästä ajasta klo 19:42. IC 10 ohittaa samalla minuutilla ja 9864 pääsee jatkamaan matkaa 19:44.

Tälläinen reissu tällä kertaa. Lisäksi Lahdessa oli kulussa junat H 1941 - 1947. Junat 1941, 1943 ja 1945 olivat Salpausselkä-Lahti-Mukkula, junat 1942, 1944 ja 1946 toiseen suuntaan sekä 1947 Salpausselkä-Lahti-Kouvola. Junat ajettiin höyryjunilla ja liittyivät tähän tapahtumaan. Kuviani junista 1943 ja 1944 Lahdessa ja Mukkulassa.

----------


## zige94

Päivitystä mun eiliseen kirjoitukseen:




> Helsingistä Lahteen matkalla olleen Z-junan matka katkesi ilkivallan takia iltapäivällä viiden jälkeen. Juna seisoi pitkään Keravan ja Haarajoen välillä.
> 
> Junasta saadun Twitter-viestin mukaan kyseessä oli kiskoille jätetty polkupyörä. Tämän vahvisti myös VR:n viestintä. Radalle oli heitetty pyörä, jonka yli juna ajoi.
> 
> Viivästys johtui junakaluston tarkastamisesta ennen kuin matkaa päästiin jatkamaan.


Eli viestissä mainitsemani Z-juna joka saapui Lahteen 50 minuuttia myöhässä, ja jota jouduimme siis odottamaan myöhästyi radalle heitetyn polkupyörän vuoksi. Ilmeisesti täysin sama polkupyörä oli paluumatkalla ilmestynyt tälle toiseen suuntaan menevien raiteille ja SAMA Z-juna melkein ajoi toisenkin kerran yli. Tosin Liikenteenohjaus ilmeisesti oli tästä onneksi tietoinen, joten uudelta vahingolta vältyttiin.

----------


## Karosa

6 toukokuuta.

S965 lähti Helsingistä Ilmalan vararungolla.

----------


## zige94

7.5.

Pakettikatkojuna 229 on kulussa vain yhdellä Dv12:lla, 2730. Ei tahdo myöskään yhtä hyvin pysyä aikataulussa kuin kahdella, sillä Keravalla oli jo 20minuuttia myöhässä, Helsingistä lähtenyt ajoissa eikä ole seissyt "turhaan" missään.

220 palaa Helsinkiin yhdellä veturilla myös. Pääsi lähtemään vasta n. 03:48 takaisin Helsinkiin. Saapui Riihimäelle siis 03:11, eli jostain syystä viipyi kauemmin kuin mitä veturin kiinnitys toiseen päähään vaati. Junat Kartalla-palvelua seuranneena näyttäisi että ajoi Jokela-Koivukylä välin kokonaan pysähtymättä. Hiekkaharjuun pysähtyi. Tikkurilasta eteenpäin taas pysähtymättä. Ilmeisesti Hiekkaharjun pysähdys johtui opastimesta.

04:28 katsoin ikkunasta kun se ohitti Tapanilan, kaikki vaunut olivat pimeenä, eli palasi jostain kumman syystä Riihimäeltä tyhjänä. JuKu kertoo syyksi teknisen vian. Junat Kartalla mukaan ajoi Oulunkylässä suoraan itäiseltä kaupunkiradan raiteelta nolla raiteella ja sitä pitkin Ilmalan varikolle.

----------


## zige94

8.5.

Kolmas Edo on Oulussa tällä hetkellä, vietiin siis Otanmäestä Ouluun. Poikkeuksellinen tuloreitti taitaa johtua Savon radan ratatöistä. Ei ole vielä tietoa tuleeko yöpikajunien perässävai esimerkiksi huomenna toisessa junassa tai omana siirtona.

Lisäys: Yöjunien perässä EI OLE TULOSSA (266 eikä 274), joten nyt odotetaan sitten tulevaa päivää.

----------


## zige94

> 8.5.
> 
> Kolmas Edo on Oulussa tällä hetkellä, vietiin siis Otanmäestä Ouluun. Poikkeuksellinen tuloreitti taitaa johtua Savon radan ratatöistä. Ei ole vielä tietoa tuleeko yöpikajunien perässävai esimerkiksi huomenna toisessa junassa tai omana siirtona.
> 
> Lisäys: Yöjunien perässä EI OLE TULOSSA (266 eikä 274), joten nyt odotetaan sitten tulevaa päivää.


IC 58:ssa tulossa, saapumisaika Helsinkiin 22:58! Kuva Oulusta

9.5.

IC 50 on/oli noin tunnin myöhässä. Seinäjoelta lähti lisäjuna IC 1050, joka pysähtyy IC 50:n aikataululla aina Helsinkiin asti. IC 1050:aa vetää Sr1 3066.

----------


## Karosa

> IC 50 on/oli noin tunnin myöhässä.


On myöhässä, onhan se vielä kulussa.  :Very Happy:  Ei ihmekkään jos sitä ajetaan 100km/h..  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> On myöhässä, onhan se vielä kulussa.  Ei ihmekkään jos sitä ajetaan 100km/h..


Tarkoitinkin että on/oli TUNNIN myöhässä  :Wink:  Milläköhän hetkellä oot tuon nopeuden kattonut? Toijalan lähdön jälkeen?  :Very Happy:  Nopeus on ihan 160 km/h kun on saapumassa Hämeenlinnaan kohta. Ja myöhässä on siis enään 47 min. Routavauriot ja junien odotus on myöhästyttänyt IC 50:stä pahasti. Pahimmillaan ollut 70 minuuttia myöhässä, nyt enään 47 min. Tosin tuo korvaavakin juna on 22 minuuttia myöhässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:34 ----------

9.5.

Sm2 6x55 &6x87 N-junassa klo 21:46, N9589

----------


## zige94

> IC 58:ssa tulossa, saapumisaika Helsinkiin 22:58!


Ja nyt tähän omat kuvani ja video saapumista, olkaat hyvät!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:33 ----------




> 9.5.
> 
> Sm2 6x55 &6x87 N-junassa klo 21:46, N9589


Kuvat lainatusta havainnosta:

----------


## zige94

13.5.

Sm5 #25 on päässyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen. Ajellut tänään Keravan kaupunkiradalla (K/N-junissa)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:45 ----------

13.5.

S 965 (IC2 965) ajettiin Ilmalan kirjavalla vararungolla.

----------


## Karosa

> 13.5.
> 
> Sm5 #25 on päässyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen. Ajellut tänään Keravan kaupunkiradalla (K/N-junissa)


Tiistai 14.5.

Tuli juuri äsken vastaan Huopalahdessa M-junassa Sm5 #20:n kanssa matkalla Helsinkiin.

----------


## zige94

15.5.

Salonkivaunu A 41 saapui Helsinkiin IC2 168:n perässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:19 ----------

15.5.

Ihminen jäi junan alle Kauniaisissa noin kello yheksän aikaan aamupäivällä, Metro.fi

----------


## tohpeeri

IC2 956 Turku-Helsinki ajettiin tänään neljällä sinisellä vaunulla Sr1:n vetämänä. Nopea havainto tehty Pitäjänmäen aseman bussipysäkillä hetkeä ennen bussiin nousemista.

----------


## zige94

> IC2 956 Turku-Helsinki ajettiin tänään neljällä sinisellä vaunulla Sr1:n vetämänä. Nopea havainto tehty Pitäjänmäen aseman bussipysäkillä hetkeä ennen bussiin nousemista.


IC2 957 oli myös samalla kalustolla.

----------


## Karosa

Kun tätä ei oltu mainittu niin..

Tiistai 14.5. ~ 08:48 Espoo

InterCity 946 ajettiin Ilmalan 'kirjavalla vararungolla'

----------


## zige94

> Kun tätä ei oltu mainittu niin..
> 
> Tiistai 14.5. ~ 08:48 Espoo
> 
> InterCity 946 ajettiin Ilmalan 'kirjavalla vararungolla'


Se on kylläkin S 946  :Smile:  IC2 946 ajetaan 2.6. asti ma-la pendolinolla ja IC2 965 su-pe pendolinolla myöskin 2.6. asti.

----------


## Karosa

> Se on kylläkin S 946  IC2 946 ajetaan 2.6. asti ma-la pendolinolla ja IC2 965 su-pe pendolinolla myöskin 2.6. asti.


VR:n sivujen mukaan kumminkin InterCity 946, sen mukaan merkkasin sen.

----------


## zige94

> VR:n sivujen mukaan kumminkin InterCity 946, sen mukaan merkkasin sen.


Sitä ei olekkaan merkitty sinne  :Wink:  Tosin verkkokaupassa kun ostat IC2 946:een tai 965:een liput niin siinä onkin pendon vaunukartta. Juna siis on S 946/S 965 (ainakin LiVin mielestä), mutta lippujen hinta jne. on IC2-hinta. Ja VR:n sivujen mukaan se ei edes ole InterCity vaan InterCity2.

----------


## Karosa

> Sitä ei olekkaan merkitty sinne  Tosin verkkokaupassa kun ostat IC2 946:een tai 965:een liput niin siinä onkin pendon vaunukartta. Juna siis on S 946/S 965 (ainakin LiVin mielestä), mutta lippujen hinta jne. on IC2-hinta. Ja VR:n sivujen mukaan se ei edes ole InterCity vaan InterCity2.


Niin, no mistäs mä voisin sen tietää onko se IC vai S, jos VR:n sivuilla lukee IC. Joka tapauksessa havaintoni oli tuo.

----------


## Aleksi.K

21.05.13 Järvenpää

Ic50 (Rovaniemi-) Tampere-Helsinki pikajunakalustolla ilman ravintolavaunua.

----------


## Karosa

> 21.05.13 Järvenpää
> 
> Ic50 (Rovaniemi-) Tampere-Helsinki pikajunakalustolla ilman ravintolavaunua.


Kyseinen juna oli P 1050, joka ajettiin IC 50:n aikatauluilla Tampere-Helsinki välin, jonka perässä IC 50 tuli n. tunnin myöhässä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kyseinen juna oli P 1050, joka ajettiin IC 50:n aikatauluilla Tampere-Helsinki välin, jonka perässä IC 50 tuli n. tunnin myöhässä.


Niin näytti lukevan vr:n liikennetiedotteissa kun jälkikäteen katsoin, sen takia Rovaniemi oli suluissa..

----------


## Karosa

> sen takia Rovaniemi oli suluissa..


Niin, mutta ei se ollut IC 50, vaan P 1050, IC 50:n aikataululla.

----------


## Prompter

Kaverin havainto:

Eilen illalla 23.5. saapui IC 58:n mukana uusin Edo, joka tottelee numeroa 28604.

----------


## Aleksi.K

31.05.13 Espoo

A-lähijuna 09.01 Leppävaara-Helsinki kahdella sm1:llä. Joku enemmän tietävä voi kertoa onko vakio nykysin vaiko ei..

----------


## aki

> 31.05.13 Espoo
> 
> A-lähijuna 09.01 Leppävaara-Helsinki kahdella sm1:llä. Joku enemmän tietävä voi kertoa onko vakio nykysin vaiko ei..


Kyllähän tuo lähtö ainakin aikataulun mukaan ajetaan korkealla kalustolla, sitä en tiedä kuuluuko tuo ajaa yhdellä vai kahdella yksiköllä.

----------


## tlajunen

> sitä en tiedä kuuluuko tuo ajaa yhdellä vai kahdella yksiköllä.


Kahdella ajetaan.

----------


## LimoSWN

05.06.13

On vanha samikin saanut uutta väriä sisustukseensa.

SM2 6x66 on vihreissä penkki kuoseissa. aamulla todella puhtautta ja muuta esitellen ensimmäisellä ( klo.05.19 L-vuorolla)

----------


## Karosa

> SM1 6x66 on..


Tämä ei ole Sm1, vaan Sm2.  :Wink:  Viikon verran nyt ollut tuo uusi kuosi tuossa, tässä kuva:

http://vaunut.org/kuva/83223?tt=4&i1=Sm2&i2=6066

----------


## LimoSWN

11.6.13

EDO #02 suhasi juuri ohi leppävaaran kohti helsinkiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 11.6.13
> 
>  EDO #02 suhasi juuri ohi leppävaaran kohti helsinkiä.


Senpä teki. Kuvasin ko. junan Huopalahdessa. Juna on ollut koeajoilla Rantaradalla monta tuntia tänä tiistaina.

----------


## Karosa

Sm4 6x09 on myös vihertynyt sisältä kuten 6x03:kin.

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 15.6.

IC 12 pääsi Kytömaalla AE 38:n eteen, IC 12:n piti pysähtyä Kytömaalle 22:35-22:39, mutta ajettiin suoraan pysähtymättä Keravan 1-raidetta pitkin, ja palaten sen jälkeen omalle raiteelle. Tikkurilaan saapumisaika oli 22:45 aikataulun mukaisen 22:51 sijaan.

EDIT: AE 38 on 20 minuuttia myöhässä, jonka takia tämä järjestely.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Juuri voimaan tulleen kesäaikataulun mukaan kaikki A- ja M-junat ajetaan kesän ajan Sm5-kalustolla. Lähde: www.vr.fi.

----------


## tsvk

Metro: Kaivinkone runteli lähijunaa

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...aa_katso_kuva/

----------


## jodo

> Lauantai 15.6.
> 
> IC 12 pääsi Kytömaalla AE 38:n eteen, IC 12:n piti pysähtyä Kytömaalle 22:35-22:39, mutta ajettiin suoraan pysähtymättä Keravan 1-raidetta pitkin, ja palaten sen jälkeen omalle raiteelle. Tikkurilaan saapumisaika oli 22:45 aikataulun mukaisen 22:51 sijaan.
> 
> EDIT: AE 38 on 20 minuuttia myöhässä, jonka takia tämä järjestely.


Kuuluisi seistä Keravan raiteella 1.

----------


## Karosa

> Kuuluisi seistä Keravan raiteella 1.


Keravan aseman seisonnasta en tiedä, mutta Kytömaalla kuuluisi aikataulun mukaan seistä 4 minuuttia.

----------


## Miccoz

17.6.
I 16.10 Pasilasta Tikkurilaan / 6*31 (SM 1)

18.6.
I 16.10 Pasilasta Tikkurilaan / 6*35 (SM 1)

Hieman on tuossa vielä tungosta kun ajetaan yhdellä rungolla, mutta eiköhän se helpota kunhan lomat lähtevät kunnolla pyörimään.

----------


## tohpeeri

> 17.6.
> I 16.10 Pasilasta Tikkurilaan / 6*31 (SM 1)
> 
> 18.6.
> I 16.10 Pasilasta Tikkurilaan / 6*35 (SM 1)
> 
> Hieman on tuossa vielä tungosta kun ajetaan yhdellä rungolla, mutta eiköhän se helpota kunhan lomat lähtevät kunnolla pyörimään.


Viime kesäkaudellakin I-junat ajettiin iltaruuhkassa yhdellä rungolla yhtä vuoroa lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 27.6.

Paunu 104 / S 94 Tampere-Helsinki (korvaavana yhteytenä S 94:n n. 2,5h myöhästymisen takia)

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 29.6.

H 495:n toinen runko (Dm12 ) ei päässyt lähtemään Iisalmesra kohti Ylivieskaa, joten matkustajat joilla lipussa määränpäänä Oulu, jatkavar IC 73:lla edelleen Kajaaniin, josta tilausajobussilla (Pohjolan Matka #384) Kajaanista suoraan Ouluun.

----------


## Eppu

> Lauantai 29.6.
> 
> H 495:n toinen runko (Dm12 ) ei päässyt lähtemään Iisalmesra kohti Ylivieskaa, joten matkustajat joilla lipussa määränpäänä Oulu, jatkavar IC 73:lla edelleen Kajaaniin, josta tilausajobussilla Kajaanista suoraan Ouluun.


Näköjään ja taisinkin matkata hetken sun ja zigen kanssa kutosvaunun hytissä pieksämäen jälkeen. Sikäli tämä junakorvaus sopii mulle kun voi ottaa junakorvauskuvia  :Smile:

----------

